# Amoeba received



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Just received my Amoeba from Scar.

Shipping took a little while, this was no fault of Jays - just dealing with customs coming into Canada  FYI Jay is super cool to deal with, professional, and has provided tonnes of extra information. And this isn't even his regular job! :thumbsup: 

So I go and unpack the box.

1st observation - Damn that battery is small. And light. seriously, the cables weigh more then anything else.

2nd observation - The secondary box packed inside did not contain the lighthead. That was the charger. When I eventually found the light head OMG that is small. That is so small.

3rd observation - Build quality. That is one very nice piece of "home-made" equipment. very slick. And it is light. very light.

4th observation - Do not turn on the light with it pointed at a co-workers face. He will go blind momentarily. Then he will grab the light, and shine it in your own eyes.

I am really looking forward to going home tonight, and mounting this up on my helmet. Will post complete feedback after a few night rides.

Thanks again Jay for what appears to be a really nice product.


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

Ha, lol! I'm just about to build up a dual SSC myself, now you get me thinking about the 3/4" tubing vs the 1"!


----------



## UpRocks (Jun 24, 2004)

006_007 said:


> Just received my Amoeba from Scar...Thanks again Jay for what appears to be a really nice product.


Not a customer here, but I am very pleased to see someone (Scar) take a hobby and turn it into something that benefits him (income) and other MTBers (affordable lights).

Sounds like win-win to me. I wish there was more of it in the general population.

-uprocks


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Can you show the size of the light head against something of universal size to get an actual idea of the size. How's the helmet mount.

I looked it up here and he will sell it w/ the latest LEd's, r2's, 500+ lumens. Looks like a nice light.

MB


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)




----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*ditto*



cdn-dave said:


> Ha, lol! I'm just about to build up a dual SSC myself, now you get me thinking about the 3/4" tubing vs the 1"!


I've always been amazed he can get everything into 3/4" square tubing. I've got a similar button on my LED light using the DIY Done Cheap casing from Il2mb and it's a tight fit.

I was thinking of building up some Dinotte style lights from some aluminum tubing and was worried that it wouldn't fit in the 3/4" round tube. After seeing his lights, it looks quite possible. but I think I'll put the switch inline on the cable.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

*Amoebas are great!*



 006_007 said:


> Just received my Amoeba from Scar.
> FYI Jay is super cool to deal with, professional, and has provided tonnes of extra information. And this isn't even his regular job! :thumbsup:
> 1st observation - Damn that battery is small. And light. seriously, the cables weigh more then anything else.
> 2nd observation - The secondary box packed inside did not contain the lighthead. That was the charger. When I eventually found the light head OMG that is small. That is so small.
> ...


I bought an Amoeba back in December, and continue to be very happy with it. Scar was very easy to deal with, answering my many questions promptly. His light is so small and light that you can use velcro to hold the light and the battery to your bike or helmet. Jay has also hooked up my riding buddy with lights, and he is selling his dual HID set-up because he loves the Amoebas so much.:thumbsup:


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Finally put the skis away and spent some time riding. Just did my first night ride with the Amoeba.

As the ride started before sunset i did not use the light for the climb up (would have been nice to see if there was any overheating issues during a 45 min uphill grind - I climb real slow)

I really liked how light it was. I honestly did not notice it on my helmet. I did find the trailtech connector difficult to connect with the helmet on my head, but once used to it it will be fine.

The switching on/off was easy to find/manipulate even with gloves on.

I was very impressed with the light output. I use a lupine betty on the bar, and no, the Amoeba was not as bright as that, there were several times where I turned off the betty and ran just the Amoeba to see how it performed. If I had not already sunk the $$$ for the betty I would be getting a second Amoeba for the bars instead.

I have already started to let my group of riders know that if they are looking for lights to seriously consider the Amoeba. I experienced no overheating, good runtime, excellent light quality, and excellent ease of use.

Excellent work Jay - a REALLY nice product you have. Now I just need some good ole Vancouver wet coast rain so I can test them with rain forest moisture.


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for the review - I just ordered one for myself and a friend of mine. Did you purchase the spot or flood version? I went with the flood myself thinking i might eventually add a spot. 

and as everyone asks - the next time you are out you should take some pics of that new light in action. From the other pictures i have seen the Amobea puts out a lot of light for it's size but nothing could compare to that betty - it must be like day light riding with that thing :thumbsup:


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

kaikara said:


> Thanks for the review - I just ordered one for myself and a friend of mine. Did you purchase the spot or flood version? I went with the flood myself thinking i might eventually add a spot.
> 
> and as everyone asks - the next time you are out you should take some pics of that new light in action. From the other pictures i have seen the Amobea puts out a lot of light for it's size but nothing could compare to that betty - it must be like day light riding with that thing :thumbsup:


I think I went with the spot version (Jay will chime in and confirm I am sure!). I figured the Betty acts as my flood on the bars, and I wanted a spot on my head to help "peek" around corners etc.

Nighttime pics it is really tough to tell what is going on IMHO. Depends on the camera, moonlight, background settings, humidity etc. Really not an honest method to capture the performance of a light. If there was a standard camera/camera settings that everyone uses then maybe I can try it?

As I stated, I was very impressed with the light output - yes the betty has more, but it primarily is just a "fuller" light (no faded areas). $ per $ I give the thumbs up to the Amoeba. Unless you are a 24hr/endurance racer or someone like me that likes to spend $ on the coolest gadgets I dont think a betty is the best option out there. Plus the betty is HEAVY (as a head unit). I felt like a bobble head when I had it attached to my helmet!

Granted, my neck/back are still a bit sensitive from an incident at Whistler a few years back that landed me in hospital with compressed/fractured t2/3 but I really noticed the 200g diff in weight between the betty/Amoeba.

I am certain you will be happy with your investment in the Amoeba.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

006_007 - You ordered and received the SSC P4 flood Amoeba. The SSC/floods have the smooth reflectors and the Cree/spots have the faceted reflectors.

I actually think the Amoeba can and has filled some peoples needs in the 24 hour and endurance race scene. I had two guys run the Amoeba(s) in the 24hrs of Old Pueblo in the solo class. One would have finished somewhere around 24th out of over 100 solo riders, except for some confusion on how to officially end the race before noon. The other finished 10th in the solo class. Both mentioned that they never noticed that they were wearing a light on their helmet, even after doing several hours of straight night time riding. Depending on how much battery you want to carry on you at one time, you can get 3, 6, and even 10 hour runtimes. Extra non-propriatary batteries are very reasonable in price. I am currently getting a couple of racers set-up with Amoeba's for the 24 Hours of E-Rock in Castle Rock, CO at the begining of June.


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

DIY lights have always fascinated me... and in all my hobbies _and_ jobs I've needed lighting at somepoint... whether it's SCUBA or working at a busy nightclub or riding my bike when I'm not too busy chasing crooks at night!!!

However, why would I struggle to make my own when I could have what looks like a fantastic piece of engineering in such a small package!!!

Definitely on my list when I start to do some night rides!!!!


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Not surprised some people are using the Amoeba for endurance racing due to all the items you listed below. If I ever decide to do an endurance event all I have to do is get extra batteries (currently ~ $40/per?). Oh ya, get some strong legs as well 



scar said:


> 006_007 - You ordered and received the SSC P4 flood Amoeba. The SSC/floods have the smooth reflectors and the Cree/spots have the faceted reflectors.
> 
> I actually think the Amoeba can and has filled some peoples needs in the 24 hour and endurance race scene. I had two guys run the Amoeba(s) in the 24hrs of Old Pueblo in the solo class. One would have finished somewhere around 24th out of over 100 solo riders, except for some confusion on how to officially end the race before noon. The other finished 10th in the solo class. Both mentioned that they never noticed that they were wearing a light on their helmet, even after doing several hours of straight night time riding. Depending on how much battery you want to carry on you at one time, you can get 3, 6, and even 10 hour runtimes. Extra non-propriatary batteries are very reasonable in price. I am currently getting a couple of racers set-up with Amoeba's for the 24 Hours of E-Rock in Castle Rock, CO at the begining of June.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

006_007 said:


> Excellent work Jay - a REALLY nice product you have. Now I just need some good ole Vancouver wet coast rain so I can test them with rain forest moisture.


Here in Oregon, a couple of Amoebas were in use all winter, and there have been no problems with rain and snow so far!


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

Just got mine delivered today and I am very impressed. I got two of the same flood model for friend and I The pictures don't do it justice in showing how small they really are. They also put off a lot of light for the size. The construction is great and they feel really solid. I ran it for about 15 minutes sitting on my desk and they get hot but not so hot that you can't touch them. With some airflow going over them they will be fine. I can't wait to test them out on the trails.

I will take some more pics myself when I get a chance. Here is the one that Scar/Jay sent me. Also he is a great guy to deal with answering my my inane questions :thumbsup:


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

So I am still itching to get out for a night ride with my Amoeba but in the meantime I got them all mounted up to an extra helmet I had to test out positioning. I think the neighbors thought I was a little nuts when I was in the backyard with a helmet with light on top last night. Took some pics of the setup and everything is great. Hopefully will get a night ride in this weekend.


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

*Where is the link*

I might have to have one of these...

Scar where's the link or should I PM


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

rideandshoot said:


> I might have to have one of these...
> 
> Scar where's the link or should I PM


You can PM him but I think he has an ad up in the classifieds that you can search for.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Sorry guys, my ad ran out a couple of days ago and I have just been too busy to put up a new one. PM me or email me at [email protected] (for non MTBR members) and I will try to get another ad up in the next couple of days.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Great light, good value. He really put everything you need to set it up in the box. My friends referred to it as the sun. Cars didn't know what to make of it and would slow way down or stop and wait for us. Worked great out in the country, the trails, and in town to shine drunk kids and cop cars. I got the spot with the Q5's, BTW. I asked Scar on Sunday to try to get it to me on Thursday and he succeeded and it was great having it on the ride. Thanks Scar


----------



## esco (May 6, 2008)

I received my 'moeba on Wednesday; the short version of my response is.... WOW!

Service: 
All my dumb questions were answered well, clearly, and accurately. The explanation of the pros and cons of the various configurations (spot vs. flood; high vs. ginormous output) was very helpful. 

Speed: 
After we agreed, he started building on a Saturday; I received them Wednesday afternoon. 

Size: 
I opened the box and found the battery pack, the charger, and the charger cable. I did not see the lighthead, and had to empty the box of all the packing before I found it. I started the insane chuckling right then - it is tiny!

Quality:
I had some minor reservations plunking down the cash, even after reading reviews and viewing images. After seeing it in person, I am very impressed by the excellent workmanship. 


Performance: 
Using the instructions provided, I positioned the head atop the center of my helmet, and went outside. More insane chuckling - it provides more and whiter light than anything I've ever had. I'm a new-to-night-riding road rider, so the concept of "you light where you look" is amazing. Still more insane chuckling. 

Tested it on the commute this morning (full dark when I started) and it's great. As someone else noted, I get a significant reaction from oncoming and cross traffic when I look/shine the light in their direction. 

My expectation is that I'll continue to be very happy for some time.

Thanks again!


----------



## tiller1000go (Jun 4, 2008)

ordered a light and paid for it on the same day. two days later it was in the mail and i received it a day later. fantastic shipping!!! well packaged and safe.

all my questions were answered promptly and with more information than i would have expected. very impressed.

the weight of the entire setup is nothing to be conerned about. i put my helmet on and moved my head more then when on a bike and i didnt notice the extra weight straining me at all.

a friend of mine decided to shine the light towards but not directly aimed at another friend (whos eyes were closed) five minutes later he was still seeing spots. this was from about 3-4 feet

i giggled like a little girl when i used the light in pitchblack for the first time( a few days ago) and again tonight when i used it in the rain. no problems at all. its brighter, has a wider beam and is an all round better light then any flashlights or lamps i have. even a maglight. when i first used it in my yard(off the bike ) i thought it would cause a white washout, but once i took it on the road those concerns faded quickly.

the light is tiny, light and simple.

a couple problems(if you can call them that) one is with my helmet.
i wanted to mount the light in the center of my helmet but the center has ridges and vents so theres no flat mounting surface meaning the batterys velco doesnt make full contact with the helmet. just shaking the helmet around in my hands and i fear the battery is going to fall possibly taking the light with it. fixed that by looping a ziptie through two vents and around the battery. went on a 45min night ride and the ziptie looked perfect along with the light. no signs of melting or anyting bad like that. 
i still use the velcro

the way i have it mounted on my helmet the battery and 90%of the cable face parallel to the ground and the light is angled down, causing a slight bend in the cable leaving the light head. i fear the bend in the cable may cause problems down the road but that is pure speculation. i have no idea what type of wire is in the cable and how resilient it is to bending.

the other problem i had was with the battery extension cable. the male and female connections dont fit together all the way becuase of the oring inside the connector. scar pmed me about it before i even realized it happened and said it was a problem and to work it a few times and the oring loses some of its tension causing the connection to fit better. i havent tried but it makes perfect sense to me and i believe that as soon as i try to connect them a few times it shall work flawlessly(like the rest of the setup does) i dont even plan on using the extension cable because with it attached the battery doesnt reach the bottom of the pocket on my hydration pack(with the staps as small as possible)(meaning it hangs in midair, threatening to disconnect from the lighthead) 

im extremely happy with the light and none of the problems are the fault of scar or his work. i was planning on getting a troll from scar but after using this one i know its not needed. 

all testing done on open uncontrolled roads on my gitane. no trail riding as i only have a xmart MTB


----------



## Albee (Jul 21, 2004)

Haven't been on this board for awhile. No need since I got my lights!:thumbsup: 

I went big: I got a spot-beam helmet mount light and a flood beam for the bars. Also got three 3.5 hour batteries (do plenty of solo night riding - better safe than sorry) and two chargers, so in case I sell one I can sell it as a package. Me very happy.

Wow, Scar, looks like you're getting quite the following -- deservedly so. I'm loving both my Amoebas...going riding again tonight!!

Albee


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Albee said:


> Haven't been on this board for awhile. No need since I got my lights!:thumbsup:
> 
> Albee


You have not missed much. It has been somewhat quiet in there. After the time change, people had more daylight hours to ride. Now things seems to be picking up a little, as it gets hotter in certain parts of the states, people turn to the night for relief from the high temps.


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

Well here is my report of use. Finished my first 24 hour event last weekend as a tag team and we both had Amoebas. I had a couple night rides in before the event but this was the major test and everything worked great. I ended up going with the 6 and 3 hour battery and never needed to use the 3 which I carried as a backup. It rained for a couple laps and I was wiping mud and water off of it and the light worked flawlessly. I had a couple people ask me about the light because they couldn't believe how small it was and the light it put off. These lights are great and if you are thinking about getting one don't hesitate.

Here is a pic of me with the amoeba on the helmet. Sadly I didn't have it on at the time as it wasn't dark enough.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

kaikara said:


> Here is a pic of me with the amoeba on the helmet. Sadly I didn't have it on at the time as it wasn't dark enough.


Wow, i did not even notice the light on your helmet the first time i looked at that picture.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Its hard to comprehend quite how tiny the amoeba is until you've held one in your hand - I dont know quite how Jay manages it.

Im lovin mine so far!


----------



## cyba (May 8, 2008)

I just ordered the Amoeba flood light from scar cant wait to get it! Free bump!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

We just had another member of our MTB club order an Amoeba. I think that makes 6 of us here in Oregon running Amoebas, and loving them! Scar is a genius!


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

*Getting close to an order*

Scar...

I thought about asking about this in PM but figured someone else might be able to help or maybe it will help someone else. Who knows? I'm still wondering which light to get.

I live and do all my night riding in the Phoenix/Tuscon area. For the most part our trails are;

Rocky
Dusty
Light colored

All of the guys and gals I ride with on Wednesday night use bar mounted lights for their primary light. If the helmet light is brighter than the bar light it tends to wash out the contrast (bad for rock recognition) and the helmet light reflects off the dust. Still, about half of the group including me likes to have a light on our helmet to help in corners and drops.

As of now I plan to order the flood version with a Fenix L2D on my helmet. I may swith the L2D to a slightly brighter light (18650 powered Cree R2) after I integrate the Ameoba. To work around hereI don't want my helmet light to over power the light from my Amoeba on the bars.

What do you think?

Also, do you think I'll be OK at 90 degrees? That's about as hot as it gets before daylight in August. (Although the tougher part of the Wed night crew keeps going all summer even when the temp at 8:00 PM hits 105!)


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey rideandshoot,
Yeah, I know the problem with dust. We haven't had a real rain around here since Memorial Day. I can say with confidence that you won't have to worry about a flashlight strapped to your helmet overpowering the Amoeba on the bars.
We have a group of guys here at work that meet at the trailhead at 5:00 am for rides before work. It has been about 72 degrees on the warmest mornings. I also have a couple of customers in Florida, have not heard any problems from them. I ain't going to lie to you, it will get pretty warm on the slow uphill climbs when the temps are in the 70's and 80's. Hasn't been a problem yet and I don't expect it to be. When you are talking temps of 90's and 100's, I don't think there is a light out there that aint going to get hot.

Please PM me and we can discuss in detail what you are looking for.


----------



## Jank (Jul 17, 2005)

Any one comment on the R2 vs the Q5 light that Scar sells? Which one is brighter and better for wet northeast trails or is the difference negligible? I'm also planning on purchasing the flood light as well if that makes a difference.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

To be a little more specific, Q5 WC vs R2 WH. Color tint can be very important to some people. I had stated that I had read that some people think that the Q5 WC appears brighter than the R2 WH because of the tint. I believe they classify WC as "cool white" and WH as "warm white".


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

*Amoeba recieved... That is small*

I looked at the pictures. I held a quarter in my hand. I got a ruler out. But until you see it there is no way you can possible appreciate the diminutive size until you actually have one in your hand. I haven't had a chance to ride with the light yet but backyard testing indicates that the spill (I got the flood version) is great, very HIDesque in its width. When it cools off at night (its 95 right now at 8:00 PM) I'm going to experiment with various combinations of bar and helmet mounted Cree based AA flashlights but I can tell you that it's probably bright enough by itself.

On another note&#8230; delivery speed was way above expectations. I got it in less than a week after I ordered it. Fantastic considering I got to specify the color and he had to build it???


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

rideandshoot said:


> I looked at the pictures. I held a quarter in my hand. I got a ruler out. But until you see it there is no way you can possible appreciate the diminutive size until you actually have one in your hand. I haven't had a chance to ride with the light yet but backyard testing indicates that the spill (I got the flood version) is great, very HIDesque in its width. When it cools off at night (its 95 right now at 8:00 PM) I'm going to experiment with various combinations of bar and helmet mounted Cree based AA flashlights but I can tell you that it's probably bright enough by itself.
> 
> On another note&#8230; delivery speed was way above expectations. I got it in less than a week after I ordered it. Fantastic considering I got to specify the color and he had to build it???


I ran the flood version on my helmet for a 24 hour race and the light output was more than enough for me. I think the trails you ride on would tell you the light you need. Where i ride it is a lot of tight twisty single track (same for the 24 hour race) If i had a spot it would have been pretty useless because you don't get a sight line far enough ahead to really use the spot. If the trails you are on have lots of open straight aways where you could see into the distance and pick up significant speed then a flood on the bars and spot on the helmet might be the best solution.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Scar...your ad run out again


----------



## burtondogs (Oct 29, 2005)

How much are these Lights? 
& 
Where can you buy them?

Thanks


----------



## faztcobra (Sep 2, 2007)

Ditto. I'm looking for the info/pricing on these lights. Is there a thread with that info?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

I think Jay (scar) is currently out of town as he normally is super fast at responding. He normally has an ad in the MTBR classifieds. - I believe they are around $200ish for a light, battery and charger. Price also depends on what configuration you go with (different LEDs, batteries, bar mounts etc) Very economical for such a great product.

send him a PM and he will respond.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Sorry guy, work has been getting in the way the last few days. I took my classified down as I ran out of parts. Just getting in the last of my parts so a new ad will be up by tomorrow. Sorry to keep you hanging.


----------



## jrhinds (Jun 22, 2008)

*Amoeba optics*

Where do they get optics that small? 3/4" wow thats small


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*It is going to be another week.....*

Thanks for the interest in the Amoeba. I have been having a lot of fun building this light for people. Takes quite a bit of time as almost every piece has to be modified to fit in the 3/4" housing. That is the easy part. Communicating with multiple people at the same time, taking orders, ordering parts, dealing with companies when the orders are not correct, waiting on UPS to figure out where they are supposed to be delivering to, those are the hard parts! And oh yeah, the family and work seem to be needing quite a bit of attention latley. I also like to ride my bike:thumbsup: I have boxes of parts sitting on my bench, but that is as far as they have gotten. Seems like we tried to cram everything we possibly could into the last two weekends as the kids started school this week, which left me with no time or energy to do anything concerning lights.
I am taking this weekend to clean up my work area and restock my inventories of parts. I will have another classified ad up next week sometime. Nothing has changed. PM me and I will give you the info contained in the ad.



> Originally quoted by jrhinds
> Where do they get optics that small? 3/4" wow thats small


I have to modify the size of the reflectors to fit inside the 3/4" tubing. Fun stuff.


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

So, I have been nonchalantly looking at lights for a few weeks now. My roadbike training will most likely fall between the hours of 4-6am (end of my shift and a lot less traffic). So I have been looking at the NR MiNewt and the smaller Dinotte's... but this one has always caught my eye...

Another factor in my lighting choices has been the desire to get into adventure races... Now it looks like I'll end up getting a light for the bars _and_ one for the head.

Any adventure racers in here that could give me some advice?

I would rather throw some ducketts to a fellow rider...


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

havnmonkey said:


> So, I have been nonchalantly looking at lights for a few weeks now. My roadbike training will most likely fall between the hours of 4-6am (end of my shift and a lot less traffic). So I have been looking at the NR MiNewt and the smaller Dinotte's... but this one has always caught my eye...
> 
> Another factor in my lighting choices has been the desire to get into adventure races... Now it looks like I'll end up getting a light for the bars _and_ one for the head.
> 
> ...


Talk to Scar.

EVERY doubt you have, he will tell you the truth, and explain anything you need to know.

As for the light, it speaks for itself (or rather, shouts), its seriously small/light and very powerful too.


----------



## mikelite80 (Jun 1, 2008)

Just got my Amoeba and it's SO small! Oh it's bright too! I'm still amazed at the size and weight. Only problem I can see with this light is me losing it. Little bugger is so small!

I can't say enough good things about Scar and his lights. I will be buying more of these lights very soon.

Mike


----------



## Up_and_down (Jul 23, 2008)

*Amoeba in Switzerland*

Also received my amoeba in Switzerland recently. I'm very pleased with the product and it did me proud in a 24h race a couple of weeks ago


Scar is an excellent and knowledgable contact person
Payment is seamless
Shipping to Europe was fast and reasonably priced
Everything is well packed
The light is tiny. Build quality is great and the beam is just as bright as you'd expect
Scar includes everyting you will need in the box. It's a similar gleeful feeling to what you get if you unpack an Apple product (if you've done it then you'll know what I mean)
I got the spot cree R2 that I mount on my helmet and it complements my Lupine Nightmare Halogen on the bars perfectly


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

*Amoeba tested*

I finally got my hbar mount Flood version Amoeba out on the trail a couple times.



The beam pattern is wide, lot's of spill. That's what I wanted. I haven't tried it side by side with an HID yet but the spill is closer to my old HID than the dual Cree based Fenix L2Ds I was running. I tried using one of the Fenix L2Ds on my helmet along with it. It makes a nice combination, the Amoeba flood is all the light I need for slower and technical sections and the helmet mounted L2D throws a nice spot way down the trail when the speed picks up.

I also haven't tried riding it dust yet (I'm rarely in the front of the pack). That will be the acid test to determine which one ends up on the bars, the Amoeba or the L2Ds.

One last thing&#8230; I want to vouch for Scar. If you're thinking about one of his lights you can be confident that he is going to take care of you. The guy takes a lot of pride in what he is doing.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

Quick question for Scar or anyone else who might know:

The switches used on the Amoebas are the 526PB-ND switches from Digi-Key, correct? These have a momentary action and do not "click" down, right? 

For those interested, I'm asking because I believe I have recieved the 528 switches from digikey instead of the 526, however now I'm starting to wonder if perhaps I just ordered the wrong switches. I need something momentary for my B-flex and while I have a couple other switches I could use, I'm really liking these ones and just need them in a momentary, non "clicky" version.


----------



## 02 FSR (Jan 23, 2006)

These look like a good light at a good price. I might just have to order me one.


----------



## MattCA (Aug 30, 2008)

Hmm Im getting pretty tempting on one of these as I was planning on getting another cygolite rover II but am getting some extra money so am planing on getting a mitycross. How long does it run on high? I think I saw 3.5 hours. Anyone know "about" how many lumens? Is the two sidded velcro the only way to mount it or is there another mounting system? $200 is the price?


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

I plan on getting a light for my helmet and handlebars. Flood and spot, which should go where?


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

Resist said:


> I plan on getting a light for my helmet and handlebars. Flood and spot, which should go where?


The advice I was getting was to put the Flood on the bars and the spot on the helmet.


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi, where is *Scar*? are missing from a few days...

*Scar* where you from??!!!

Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey Guys, I am here every day, just haven't posted much lately. Been too busy building Amoeba's and riding my bike in the dark. :thumbsup: 

Flood on the bars and spot on the helmet is the ticket.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

Scar how long does it take you built an Amoeba from scratch? What is the process? This whole homemade bike light building thing is starting to interest me.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Takes me a weekend to build one. EVERYTHING has to be modified to fit!

Process :

Cut metal
Epoxy metal together
Wait 24 hours
Machine housing
Epoxy LED's in place
Wait an hour
Modify remaining parts
Install remaining parts
Epoxy housing together
Wait 24 hours
Final clean-up

This is the general process. I build them in batches to help with downtime while epoxy is drying.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

To bad you didn't have step by step pictures. Not to take business away from you as I am sure many people would still purchase them because not all folks like to spend the time putting stuff together. I am just very curious about the process.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Scar delivered my lights yesterday, and wow, are they cool! Talk about tiny. I went with 400L (flood) on the bars, and 400L (spot) on my helmet. I went for a very brief test ride last night with just the bar-mounted light, and was thoroughly impressed by the amount and quality of the light.

Pics and a more detailed review to follow...


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

I admit, I am addicted to this product. 

After using the P4 floods for the past 6 months I decided to invest in a Q5 spot as well. I spent a whole bunch of time debating if I needed the Q5 spot, or the R2 spot - scar suggested both and I said, why, so I can be seen from space?.

Anyway, readers digest - I am super pleased with the combination of the flood on the bars/spot head. Once again scar was super easy to deal with, answering all my pestering questions (again) and for sure guiding me in the in the right direction. 

Quality product for sure.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

My bar-mounted flood:


----------



## Chasing Trail (Nov 30, 2007)

I got mine yesterday and put 10miles on them in the dark last night. I'm running the spot on my helmet (my first light ever) and I couldn't be happier. I'll post a picture when I get home from work.

I can't believe how tiny these are to put out such a monster light. My riding buddy with his minewt-usb helmet, and Minewt xp dual bar was instantly jealous.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

Scar, How about some holiday special prices?


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Let me check with the marketing department*

Marketing department says sorry. I have kept the same prices for a year now. No increases due to gas surcharges. Li-Ion prices continue to go up with the hybrid vehicle craze. I am just a dude working out of his garage trying to raise a family on a single income, pretty tough these days.

Thanks for the interest and thanks for asking, but sorry, same price as they have always been.


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

Resist said:


> Scar, How about some holiday special prices?


Seriously? These are already one of the least expensive/best value options for lights... period.


----------



## Johnnydrz (Jul 8, 2005)

Another vote for the quality/craftmanship/output/size/price/VALUE of the Amoeba lights. You quickly realize when you have and use them. ... I'm waiting for my second complete kit, my wife stole the first one... hehehe...

Johnnydrz


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm picky and pretty hard to please, but I will say that I absolutely LOVE my Amoebas. Outstanding value, great performance, and backed by one of the nicest guys around. Two thumbs up.


----------



## Redriderpro (Dec 20, 2003)

2ed year now with my Amoeba Flood, and I still value it as one of the all time best MTB products purchases I've ever made.
( In the last 20 years)

Scar's customer service/support should be a model for all bike shops to copy.

Now if I can just find a buyer for my HID bar light, I'll get another Amoeba.


----------



## raceer2 (Jul 21, 2007)

*holidays*



Resist said:


> Scar, How about some holiday special prices?


Come on man, in the holiday spirit, why not pay the asking price ?

This looks to be a super deal for folk that do not want to muck around.

btw., I am not related to scar in any way :thumbsup:


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

raceer2 said:


> Come on man, in the holiday spirit, why not pay the asking price?


Oh I don't know, maybe because the economy sucks and extra cash is hard to come by in my house right now.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

Redriderpro said:


> 2nd year now with my Amoeba Flood,.....
> Scar's customer service/support should be a model for all bike shops to copy.
> Now if I can just find a buyer for my HID bar light, I'll get another Amoeba.


That's my story. I'm dumping my HID, and getting the brighter spot Amoeba to go with my Amoeba flood bar light. I'll put the spot and battery on the helmet so I don't have to deal with a cord tying my head to my backpack. That's one of the best things about the Amoeba. Truth is, if I could afford it, I'd go with 2 Amoebas on my helmet, and an Amoeba bar light.


----------



## 1speed1der (Apr 19, 2005)

hey Jay...

are you willing to sell only light heads?

i ask because i already have a 7.2v 2600mah liion battery/charger with trailtech connectors that i used on a old jet lites headlamp....a lighthead from you would make for a sweet upgrade.


----------



## husaberg (Oct 26, 2007)

SCAR... I am lovin the Amoeba! I have had many compliments on the Amoeba. I must say that the Amoeba is the best light on the market.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

> Originally posted by *1speed1der*
> _hey Jay...
> 
> are you willing to sell only light heads?
> ...


By all means. Shoot me an email


----------



## J-No (Apr 27, 2008)

Yo scar,

We spoke via PM about a light, I'm ready to order. Your PM box is full, drop me a line when you get a chance.

J-No


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

J-No said:


> Yo scar,
> 
> We spoke via PM about a light, I'm ready to order. Your PM box is full, drop me a line when you get a chance.
> 
> J-No


According to his mtbr add :

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=27134&cat=27

you can always contact him at JButhman at gmail dot com


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

> Originally posted by J-No
> _Yo scar,
> 
> We spoke via PM about a light, I'm ready to order. Your PM box is full, drop me a line when you get a chance.
> ...


Hey J-No, thanks for the heads up on the full PM box, that always sneeks up on me, sorry about that. Shoot me a PM, or as 006_007 so kindly pointed out, you can always email me at [email protected]

(Note to self) My classified ad is probably about due to expire any day also.


----------



## J-No (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks. Email sent


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

Scar, your classified ad has expired.  

I've been reading about the newer leds, P7 and MC-E. Will those fit into an Amoeba, or are they too big? If they'll work, do you have any plans for a new model?

Happy Holidays from a happy Amoeba user!


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

Sasquatch said:


> Scar, your classified ad has expired.
> 
> I've been reading about the newer leds, P7 and MC-E. Will those fit into an Amoeba, or are they too big? If they'll work, do you have any plans for a new model?
> 
> Happy Holidays from a happy Amoeba user!


Hi, I think that the "problem" of the new leds P7 and MC-E don't is the size, is the great hot with run to 3 amperes above all with 2 of this leds!!!!! well, too will need a 2,8 driver more big than the 800ma driver that use actually the amoeba. Maybe it would done one amoeba a little more big with external heatsink, but better don't have work this stopped 

Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Good Morning Sasquatch,
What in the world are you doing up so early?? I got up at 3:00 am this morning to get ready for our FIFO (First In First Out) 5:00 am ride before work this morning and you had just posted an hour earlier. Hope you had a good Christmas. You guys getting alot of snow up there in Eugene? Saw the "Whypass in White" thread, looked like a hoot. Yeah my classified ad ran out and I haven't renewed it yet. Going to be forced to doing some international travel for work in a couple of weeks so I am trying to finish up orders currently in the que.

No new design yet, been too busy building Amoeba's to even think about anything. I also don't have the expendable cash to run out and buy the first release of every new LED and optics like some others. Been watching others building with P7's and MC-E's and I have got to say that I am not that impressed with the results. The Amoeba housing is definately too small for P7's or MC-E's.

Why mess with a good thing. Still hard to beat the Amoeba for size, weight, and value (dollars per lumen). :thumbsup:

*A little background info:*
Sasquatch was my very first customer a year ago. Since then many of his DOD brothers (Disciples of Dirt) have become Amoeba customers. If you want to read about a very tight group of people that have a passion for bikes like no others check out the Oregon forum and do a search for DOD. Beware, if you don't have much time you might want to avoid it, because Sasquatch takes some incredible photos that make that area look like some kind of Utopia.


----------



## riggsy (Jul 2, 2008)

PM sent Scar

:>


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Amoeba production going to be shut down for a couple of weeks*

Just wanted to put out a note to anyone interested that I am going to be forced to shut down the Amoeba production line for a couple of weeks in January. I am going to be travelling to Japan and China for a couple of weeks for work. I am currently finishing up all orders in my build que. I have room for a couple of more builds that I could finish up this weekend and be able to ship out next Monday. After that, it will probably be the end of January before I can start taking orders again and the first week of February before I could start shipping out again.

I will be checking PM's and emails if you need to get ahold of me. Just might be a day or two before I answer back.

Can't wait to see what kind of LED goodies I can find. :thumbsup:


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

*Amoeba's rule!*

I just used my new Amoeba for the first time this week... It is awesome! Very small and bright. I have it set up on my roadie with aero bars, and the flood keeps me out of the potholes and ruts that my skinny tires hates! I actually have it mounted underneath the handle bars due to the aero bars blocking the only available space on my drops (computer is mounted on the stem).

Scar included plenty of mounting hardware and an extension for the power cable... When I'm looking for a night MTB setup the Amoeba will be at the top of the list!


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 8, 2006)

I've been inspired!!!










Here I am using a jigsaw, files, and a hammer trying to make it look nice. I envy scar with pro machining tools  

(except mine isn't using tiny 3/4" tubing)


----------



## bikecop (May 20, 2004)

hey the amoeba sounds pretty good. i guess scar is traveling this week and there's no ad to read, so maybe some of you satisfied customers can fill in some blanks.

~$200, 400 lumens, ~3 hr runtime? right so far? 
flood and spot options. anybody try one of each in the same light head?
are there low med hi settings?
lumens & run time on those settings?
weight w/battery? are there battery options for longer runtimes?
can i get a big battery and 2 light heads?
charger included...charge time? 

i'm interested in helmet only.

thanks


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

bikecop - I am still here, leave on Saturday. Just been super busy at work trying to tie up loose ends. Check your PM's.


----------



## 02 FSR (Jan 23, 2006)

Great light Jay. I have used mine several times now. Makes lots of light, and is so light I cant even tell it's on my helmet. Great product at a great price. Thanks!


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

*My Amoeba Arrived!*

My Amoeba arrived today. Went with the 2x SSC P4 LED's (flood beam pattern). Excited to try it out tonight. Jay was super easy to work with! Some pics of my setup:


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Gratuitous poker card shots*

Seen a few photos using poker cards for a size comparison, thought I would throw in an Amoeba version


----------



## BrunoBB (Mar 12, 2009)

*Last but nos least...*

It took a long time to arrive here (i blame brazilian customs) but i finally can say "Ohh my God, it´s so small".

Amoeba is already on my bars, so simple, so easy, so well made, congratulations scar.

The longest day ever. Worked from 07:00am to 05:00pm, left home at 6:00pm just after sunset and took a bumpy dirt road, 2km flat + 4,5km uphill (from 850m to 1350m), than all back home, faster going up than under sunlight, downhill almost as fast as during the day. Tomorrow i´ll try to get up earlier to see the sunlight at the top of the mountain. It is a shame that i can not go inside the park (the entrance is 6,5km far) after sunset or before sunlight.

ps1: as i read in another MTBR post, you never have enough light. Amoeba is fantastic but i think i need another Amoeba flood patern on my helmet and may be a third one (spot) on my headtube.

ps2: i almost forgot, tonight a maned wolf crossed the road in front of me.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*The Brazillian Amoeba!*

Ola Bruno. Glad to hear you finally got the light out of customs hands. Sounds like the locals are going to be telling tales of seeing strange lights in the hills again. The best compliment to the flood on the bars would be a spot for your helmet. A maned wolf, how cool is that! That is what is so great about riding at night. You get to see things that very, very, very few people experience. My local trails are very crowded during the after work weeknights and weekends. It is very addicting to have the trail all to yourself. Enjoy, sounds like you are well on your way.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Time for a confession (which feels a bit silly) leading for a bit of advice.

I had my Amoeba in my camelbak on a ride (as I often do, for just incase im enjoying myself so much that it gets dark and it would come in useful), and unknowingly had switched it on. It got so hot, that it started to melt the glue holding the velco onto the bottom (just enough that the corners started to peel back a little), yet its still working seemingly with no lasting damage.

So... the advice... its possible for it to get turned on without you intending to (with bad luck, which I must have had), so keep the cables disconnected.



Odd as it sounds to confess being so stupid, I'm sure im not the only one who wouldnt think to disconnect the cell from the light - but from now on, theyre only connected when using it.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

I have often wondered if/when that might happen. Good advice for any light (if it can be easily carried in your Camelbak )

EnglishT, let me know if you need any Velcro bits or anything else, I will get you fixed right up!


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

scar said:


> EnglishT, let me know if you need any Velcro bits or anything else, I will get you fixed right up!


No worries at all, I still have the bag with 10 odd bits of each (including the alternative hooked stuff - the beige stuff(?)) that you sent with it.

Plus I doubt you'd want to pay international shipping (nor would I expect you to) for a few bits of velcro.


----------



## fivehole (May 10, 2009)

Scar,

I am sold on all the post of your lights. How can I get information on a purchase of one?


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Shoot me on on PM or any email to [email protected] and we will get things rolling.

Probably be on on little later this evening before I can respond, I am currently at field day for my kid.

Check the link to my blog in my signature also for more info


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Amoeba info request*

fivehole - I sent you a PM with the requested info


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

OK, so a few weeks ago I got a very nice Flood from jay to run on my helmet...within 2 minutes of my first ride with it I knew I made the right choice. It had been between the CYGOLITE Mity Cross. I had one on hand to test back to back and the pattern and brightness were the same, with the real difference being between the color of the two and the weight. The Amoeba was much smaller. So I ended up with a Helmet mounted Spot as well and moved the flood to the bars....Now I'm REALLY STOKED.

Only issue came when I went to put the velcro onto my new Flux...I also needed to mount my helmet cam (Digital Wide Hero). I really didn't want to have both there, so I dug into the bag of mounts GoPro sends and used a spare to make a mount for my spot. I used the same stuff jay uses for the handlebar mount to affix it to the GoPro Part. Voila...now both light and camera use the same mount. I don't plan on filming any night rides and if I decide to I'll mount the Camera on my chest.



















Jay was GREAT to deal with...great communication from the word go, awesome product. Thanks Jay!

RJ


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)




----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Cruizin'*


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Very Flashy :thumbsup: 


I like it


----------



## Andy13 (Nov 21, 2006)

*velcro*

Scar, what type of velcro do you use to secure your lights, if you don't mind me asking? Where is it available?
TIA


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Industrial Strength Velcro for the helmet - available at Home Depot / Lowes

DualLock for the bar mounts - I get it from here - http://cgi.ebay.com/3M-Dual-Lock-Low-Profile-Fastener-SJ4575-1-x-3-yds_W0QQitemZ330236298966QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4ce39e06d6&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A30


----------



## Andy13 (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Scar. I am trying to mount a similar light design using the industrial strength velcro from Home Depot and there is no way it is going to stay in place, I can't figure out the problem. Funny how what I thought was going to be the simplest part of the build is not.
any help would be appreciated.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*How Night-Riding Is Like Hotel Sex*

Great write up on night riding

http://watchingtheworldwakeup.blogspot.com/2008/11/how-night-riding-is-like-hotel-sex.html


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Boitata' - Brazillian custom build*

I have met nothing but amazing people doing this light stuff. The internet makes the world so small anymore. I have made a friend in Brazil that wanted me to build him something special.

Based on Brazilian folklore - *The Boitata'*








*Boi-tatá*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Boi-tatá [boj.ta.'ta] is a monster from Brazilian folklore. Regionally it is called Boitatá, Baitatá, Batatá, Bitatá, Batatão, Biatatá, M'boiguaçu, Mboitatá and Mbaê-Tata. The name comes from the Old Tupi language and means "fiery serpent" (mboî tatá).

It has great fiery eyes, by day almost blind, but by night, it sees everything. According to legend, Boi-tatá was a big serpent which survived a great deluge. To save itself, it entered a cave and rested in the darkness for centuries, so that its eyes grew. After it left the cave, it went through the fields looking for the bodies of animals to eat, but also sometimes attacked people and animals. It's not like a dragon but most like "Anaconda" the giant snake, that in native language is called "boa" or "mboi" or "mboa".







































































*The Boitata'*





































Matte silver anodized aluminum housing - 3" width x 1 3/8" length x 3/4" height
Outer spots - 2x Cree Q5 WC current regulated at 800ma
Inner floods - 2x SSC P4's current regulated at 800ma
7.4V 4800maH Li-Ion battery for power

Estimated output- ~ 800 lumens
Estimated weight of light head - ~ 85 grams

Thanks for looking, my responses may be erratic as I am attending to a family emergency.


----------



## Joshp82 (Apr 1, 2009)

where do you get your connectors from?


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Trail Tech connectors*

you can get them at Batteryspace.com


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: looking good


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

kuksul08 - I was going to say thanks for the info on the connectors and the pics of the connectors but I guess you decided to remove them from your original post.  

May be I was just dreaming that you posted something else. Oh well.


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 8, 2006)

scar said:


> kuksul08 - I was going to say thanks for the info on the connectors and the pics of the connectors but I guess you decided to remove them from your original post.
> 
> May be I was just dreaming that you posted something else. Oh well.


haha, yeah... I posted them and then it struck me that they looked just as big as your connector and changed my mind. But yeah, switchcraft micro connectors have been working well for me.



















And you may be interested in what you and achesalot inspired me to build . The far left one I made for my friend and he loves it  The far right one is the first one I built. It's such a simple yet effective design!


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

kuksul08 - very nice looking lights. What are the dimensions?


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 8, 2006)

scar said:


> kuksul08 - very nice looking lights. What are the dimensions?


The ones with the four center LEDs are about 1.75" front to back, roughly 2.25" wide and just over 1" tall. I don't have any exact specs because they are all different when I do it by hand. So much work.


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

*Amoeba for sale!*

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=36589

Hey guys...I ordered an Amoeba Flood from SCAR back in May....showed up, LOVED it. Loved it so much I bought a Spot to compliment it. Turns out I don't need THAT much light LOL!


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

That looks really interesting Jay - I assume the toggle powers all 4 LED at once? Any beamshots available?



scar said:


> I have met nothing but amazing people doing this light stuff. The internet makes the world so small anymore. I have made a friend in Brazil that wanted me to build him something special.
> 
> Based on Brazilian folklore - *The Boitata'*
> 
> ...


----------



## BrunoBB (Mar 12, 2009)

*Jay, thanks for this unique light.*

Boitatá received. It is already on my bars but yesterday i was so tired that i only turned it on at my backyard

 BRIGHT .

Working togheter with Amoeba flood on my helmet, a new sun will rise this night.

The video camera is also on my bars, tomorrow i´ll post the video and photos of the set.

Boitatá + Amoeba = aprox. 1500 lumens?


----------



## BrunoBB (Mar 12, 2009)

No video, the atc3k camera just do not work after sunset, it needs lots of light.

Well, today i´ll take my photo camera, hope it works.

Lumens are addictive.

At the road size does matter? Well, now i know that at night lumens does matter.
No one can imagine that behind that small sun there is only a MTB. Now i have respect (at night).


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Hola Bruno!
I am so glad that you got the Boitata' in your hands finally. Sounds like you are enjoying it and that is what it is all about.

I went out for an urban assault last night and it is alway funny when you come up on people walking along the paths. They can see a very bright light approaching and the sound of my knobbies rumbling along the hardpack. They always stop like deer caught in the headlights. Always makes my rides :thumbsup:

Thanks again Bruno!


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Colorado Trail Race 09 - Rockin' the Amoeba*

I have a couple of customers that are riding the Colorado Trail Race using their Amoeba's. It is a 470 mile self supported race on the Colorado Trail from Waterton Canyon Trailhead (Denver) to the Junction Creek Trailhead (Durango) with 60,000 feet of elevation gain. This ride is not for the weekend warrior and not something that you would want to be carrying a huge light head and/or a huge battery pack. I built up special AA battery packs to run the Amoeba from so that they can purchase and stock up on batteries in small towns as they go thru them.

Here is a link to the SPOT tracking board - https://trackleaders.com/ctr

Here is a link to some photos from the start. Interesting to see the different set-ups. Some are packing everything on their backs, some are packing everything on their bikes, some a little of both - https://s949.photobucket.com/albums/ad340/marcuscole/CTR_2009/?albumview=grid

Course record is currently 5 days, 2 hr and 26 minutes done last year. The guy leading this years race actually finished first last year in 4 days, 8 hours and some but was disqualified for not following a reroute correctly and missing about 8 miles of the course. Needless to say, I think he is going after the record this year.


----------



## outlaws (Aug 26, 2008)

Is this light still available to purchase? How much is for 1 Amoeba? Where can I find more info?


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Amoeba still rockin' the dark side!*

Hey outlaw, yes still available. Just got home from our weekly night ride. I will PM you all the info in the morning.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*When size and performance matter*

outlaws - PM sent

Also just put up a new classified ad :thumbsup: *http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=38425&cat=27*

***


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*What it is all about!*


----------



## ourmondo (Sep 4, 2009)

Sweet!! that was a good time jay. Both of my amoeba's battery packs are still going strong at 3.5+ hours.


----------



## ZADavid (Oct 21, 2009)

First night out with the lghts and they were awesome. Bright way beyond my expectation, with an excellent colour and great aid to peripheral vision. 
Good Product, good Price, excellent service from Jay. 

Thanks


----------



## RichRich (Jan 20, 2008)

OK So I've had the Amoeba since Sept 2008. Did a number of MTB night rides on it, but mostly was used for my nearly-daily bike commute to/from work of ~20km (12mi) each way. Since I live up here in the great white north (Calgary Canada) the lights have been through a wide variation of temps (summer, winter), moisture levels (rain, snow, sleet, etc), etc. They also got used for a 24hrs race. Overall they have been excellent and worked as well as I could have hoped for. Getting the 6hr battery was a good move, getting BOTH 3 and 6hr batteries was the best move.

Now just a few weeks back I got another new LED light, sorry not an Amoeba, it's the Magicshine. Admittedly it's less costly, but it's NOT as basic and simple as the Amoeba. I still run my Amoeba as my primary light and keep it as a helmet mount due to its small size and weight. Running 2 lights is definitely the way to go for any serious rider.

Now SCAR has likely changed the design since I bought but here would be my improvement suggestions based on what I have and how it's used:
- smaller guage wire, current guage is so thick it's hard to bend or flex on either battery or on light, and hard to wrap around bike stem/frame.
- add an option for an inline switch for the bar-mount folks
- not sure if there's room, but add a controller for a 50% output (good for climbs, or commuters) and a flash-mode.
- on the 6hr battery with extra long wire, the wire is so thick that the coil doesn't "uncoil" so allow much extension. As a result I cannot put the battery in my back pocket, or even in a backpack.

Bottom line though is that LED's are here, dump the old lead battery incandescents, the halogens, and even the HID's. Can't go wrong with LED's, especially the Amoeba.


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

RichRich said:


> - smaller guage wire, current guage is so thick it's hard to bend or flex on either battery or on light, and hard to wrap around bike stem/frame.
> 
> - on the 6hr battery with extra long wire, the wire is so thick that the coil doesn't "uncoil" so allow much extension. As a result I cannot put the battery in my back pocket, or even in a backpack.


I don't have an Amoeba, but a tip for those fat cables:

You can put a semi-permanent bend or curve in thick cables like these, or stretch out the coiled portion: dunk them in near-boiling water for 20 seconds, then stretch or bend, and rinse under cold water while holding the stretch/bend. Semi-permanent because if you don't like the results you can dip it in the hot water again and it will return to it's original shape. I've done this to the thick Trailtech type cables as well as to the thin cell phone coiled cables.

If you leave them in a hot car in the sun (or even a crappy car in the sun ;-) they will assume their original shape :madman:

JZ


----------



## RichRich (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the advice on how to relax a tight wire coil. Worked like a charm. The key is to use extremely hot water, let the heat get into the plastic and metal for a few minutes, stretch it out as much as necessary, and then hold that stretch until the cable/wire/plastic are cool. Simple but effective. I guess that means my "complaint" list is not only shrinking but changing form to a "suggestion list".


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Scar, I just wanted to say thanks! Your light is impressive and went way past my expectations.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Another recent "custom" build*

2x XR-E WC spots in the center, 2x SSC P4 U2SWOH on the outsides
Independently controlled
Being driven at 800ma with 2 drivers
3.00" L x 1.38"W x .75" H


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

how about a single spot/single flood combo?


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Kombi light!*

Just finishing a couple of them up for a customer in Germany. One spot/one flood. I will post up some pics real soon.


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

Kombi! Now that's what I'm talking about!

Would be interesting to see beam shots, etc.

Thanks Scar!


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Some beam shots*

Let me start off by saying, it is winter here in Colorado, so no beam shots with tropical plants and grass in the background. Got out on trail this morning before work at 5 am, 24 degrees with 4-6 inches of powder. I keep reading in this forum about guys putting their bikes away until riding season.  Around these parts, riding season is *all *year round1 :thumbsup:

So yeah, beam shots in the snow are not preferred, but it is what it is. Beam shots pretty much look all the same. rft:










*Bright silver Amoeba spot*



















*Matte silver Amoeba flood*



















*Bright silver Kombi*


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

agu said:


> Kombi! Now that's what I'm talking about!
> 
> Would be interesting to see beam shots, etc.
> 
> Thanks Scar!


Here is a decent shot from my Amoeba, trust me this light rocks


----------



## kristian (Jan 20, 2004)

That's my light! I've been meaning to take some beam shots with of the flood vs. spot vs. combined but the trails are all snow covered still. I'll try and post up some snow versions at least.

To echo others in this thread, Scar is awesome to work with, and his lights really do rock! He built me that custom light to my specs using a battery I already had. He even dipped my battery and attached a TrailTech connector for me. 

I can run both the lights at the same time, or I can run either the floods or the spots independently. On the climbs, I usually run just the floods, and then I will light up the spots on the descents. Running a 4,000mah battery, I have at least 2.5 hours of power with all four lights on (my longest ride). I'm guessing the max burn time to be 4+ hours if I use just the floods until the downhill (75% flood, 25% both). 

Since having the lights, I've done about 5 XC rides and two technical rides (BTW, I also have a 2x flood Ameoba on my helmet). I've ridden some "moderate" freeride lines and there is plenty of light for that type of terrain. The only thing that's weird are drops where you can't really spot your landing in the dark. I really like having the spot/flood combo on the bars since you can really see in front of you at speed. The flood helmet is also excellent--I wouldn't want it any more focused than the flood for low speed technical, but it also seems good at high speed. 

Thanks for the great lights Scar!!!


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Another Kombi build*

Thought I would post up some pics of another Kombi build. This one was a patchwork of the 3 different material finish options - matte silver, dark bronze, and bright silver.

*Kombi light*


















1x Cree R2 WC spot
1x SSC P4 U2SWOH flood
single mode - on/off
driven at 800 ma

size of housing - 1 1/2" x 1.38" x 3/4"
total weight of completed housing - 44.5 grams

***


----------



## Itess (Feb 22, 2009)

scar said:


> 1x Cree R2 WC spot
> 1x SSC P4 U2SWOH flood
> single mode - on/off
> driven at 800 ma
> ...


How much costs only such a light without battery and others?


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Itess, PM sent*

:thumbsup:

***


----------



## kristian (Jan 20, 2004)

Here are some beam shots:

Here are some beam shots I took on a downhill portion of trail. The first picture is the flood beam only.










Here is the spot only.










Here are both of them lit up together.










This shot is both of the bar patterns plus my helmet light. Riding with this much light has been a very eye opening experience!


----------



## NCtrailX (Feb 26, 2004)

Can you give an idea of the cost of the upgraded batteries. I plan on picking one up, but would like to have long burn time, if possible.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Got several battery options available...*

PM'ing right now! :thumbsup:

Here is what a 9hr battery looks like -










***


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Amoeba with AA pack*




























***


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Short spin around with my new Amoeba light.... ME LIKLY ALOT!!


sssooooo tiny!



duel flood, AA pack for now, next paycheck a big giant batt pack for Trans Iowa


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*A couple of pics...*

from yesterdays 5am before work ride. :thumbsup:



















*****


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Obviously a trail less travelled, at least since the previous snowfall.

Who needs loads of lumens? Highly reflective snow is nearly blinding. But melt it on black pavement and it bounces your light ahead to infinity (and beyond?). H20 is weird stuff. 

That special scrunch of some snows under the tires is a joyful sound.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*A couple of recent "custom" builds*

*The Master Blaster bar light*

4x Cree XR-E spots in the center. 2x SSC P4 floods on the outsides.
~1400 lumens










*4 up Helmet mounted*

4x Cree XR-E spots
~1000 lumens


----------



## digital75 (Jan 31, 2010)

yeah!! those are my lights that Scar made me they are sweet as hell! The first one I already have and the second one I am waiting for them to arrive. Great job Scar! awesome work!


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Piccolo Sole*

Another custom build, this one is heading to Italy to a 24 hr solo racer. 3x SSC P4 U2SWOH floods ~750 lumens

Lighthead is 3.75" wide x 1.38" long x .75" tall. 60 grams *complete*!



















****


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Railing on the trail this morning!!*

Some good rains last night made for some "MagicDirt" conditions this morning :thumbsup:



















***


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

What camera settings are these?



scar said:


> Let me start off by saying, it is winter here in Colorado, so no beam shots with tropical plants and grass in the background. Got out on trail this morning before work at 5 am, 24 degrees with 4-6 inches of powder. I keep reading in this forum about guys putting their bikes away until riding season.  Around these parts, riding season is *all *year round1 :thumbsup:
> 
> So yeah, beam shots in the snow are not preferred, but it is what it is. Beam shots pretty much look all the same. rft:
> 
> *Bright silver Amoeba spot*


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

> Originally posted by chelboed
> What camera settings are these? Impressive light for sure...and the stark white snow really enhances it...but it almost looks a tad over-exposed.
> 
> A couple of P4's and XP-G's appear somewhat like 3x P7s


Not sure of the exact settings, just using a point and shoot. Probably are overexposed a bit. As I said in the original post "beam shots in the snow are not preferred, but it is what it is. Beam shots pretty much look all the same."

No XP-G's for me, seem like a waste of time trying to get something to work. I use the "tried and true" throwers, XR-E's :thumbsup:

Thanks for taking the time to look.

***


----------



## digital75 (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is a night time beam shot of a 6 LED light setup that Scar made me and all I used was a cellphone to take this shot. Trust me he makes the best lights at the right price. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm really diggin the size vs. output of these.

(did I say XP-G's? Doh!)

Thx

(BTW...all you're using to hold these together is JB?)....[wheels turning in head]

Edit: what reflectors have you had best luck with on the R2's and P4's?


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*3x XR-E spot*




























***


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Scar, Nice idea to make a three-up. I think these will sell well as there are always people who want a little more. Beam shots please when possible and a photo of the light mounted on a helmet would be nice. :thumbsup: 

Is the battery set-up on these any different than the two up? Run time differences? Any modes?


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Real quick shot of 3x helmet mounted*










Going to try to get some beam shots during tomorrow's 5am before work ride.

***


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*A couple of beamshots*

Finally getting a chance to post up some beam shots (without snow!) Just a little background, working full time as the only "bread winner" for our family and having small children, 95% of my riding (all off road mtn biking) takes place in the dark. I have a buddy who is the same situation so we meet up at the trailhead at 5am 3-4 days a week for our therapy sessions no matter what the conditions - dry, rain, snow. We have some others that join us for these therapy sessions with total number of riders ranging from us two to ten was the max. In the winter time it is usually just me and my friend and as the weather get nicer the number of attendees starts growing. No better way to start off the work day than with a mtn bike ride with your buddies!! It is amazing how "chill" the drive from the trail head back into work can be after a ride. You see people zigging and zagging, cutting in front of you trying to get one car ahead of you, beginning their day all stressed out. I just smile and think about how great my day is going to be. We call ourselves the FIFO group, first in, first out. I have been averaging well over 1000 miles a year for awhile doing these rides so *my lights get banged on quite hard*.

I got out to the trailhead at 4am yesterday so that I would have a few minutes to take some beam shots. I had to get my bike all ready (check tire pressures), get my shoes on, clothes situated, Camelbak packed (water, wallet, and phone) before I even started taking pictures. If I don't do this, then when people start showing up around 4:30 and we start shooting the breeze and I usually end up forgetting something like water, gloves or something. I took several shots of my personal 2 Cree XR-E WC Amoeba spot set-up and the 3 Cree XR-E WC Amoeba spot set-up that I just built up for someone. These shots were taken with a Canon SD point and shoot camera. Settings were 4 seconds at F3.2 and ISO at 80. Looks like I had the camera set to Auto White Balance. This particular camera is new to me and I haven't had time to really mess with the manual settings. I will try to get more beam shots with the MTBR standards of Aperture - f/4, Shutter speed - 6sec, ISO - 100, WB - daylight once I figure out this new camera.

*2x Cree XR-E WC Amoeba helmet mounted*










*Beamshot*










*3X Cree XR-E WC Amoeba helmet mounted*










*Beamshot*










Here are a few shots from a ride just a couple of weeks ago














































Thanks for looking :thumbsup:

***


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*Mega cool flood light*

Have got about 3 sets of AA's though mine and 6 aa's have been getting me almost 3 hours ... been a rock solid light so far! mucho props scar!!:thumbsup:

amazing something so small kicks so much butt! I still need to order a long lasting rechargeable batt


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Got Light??*





















***


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi, very nice pics!!!!!!

Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## Bobblehat (Dec 1, 2007)

+1 for photos! Fantastic sunrise shot. Silhouette ..... masterly!

More ....more!

[email protected]


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

received mine :thumbsup: 

still to test on a ride


----------



## wriggle (May 12, 2010)

Hi scar, congratulations, your work is amazing.

I've been studying and searching to buy or to build a definitely helmet light and I'm wondering if you could work on something like 1 XPG - 1 P7 - 1 XPG.

I already read that you don't like the XPG, but.. doesn't kill to ask. 

Thks..


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

could not wait ...and this evening at 9.30 pm gone out 

wow .... done ride with only my Amoeba on the bar , never turn on my helmet light 

in my village , car drivers were afraid : "what is landed ?"   


well done :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*A couple of pictures from this mornings before work ride*























































Happy Friday :thumbsup:

***


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

i saw 6 leds in your system

and the battery ? how many time last ?


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Loving the summer evenings!*

Been loving the warm summer nights here lately. Been having to take short breaks away from building lights and cruise the chopper around the neighborhood to help cool down.










***


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

Very cool, but the glare off the tire would make me crazy. :crazy:


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

finally tomorrow we have planned a 5-10 bikers ride ...


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

> Originally posted by odtexas
> _Very cool, but the glare off the tire would make me crazy._


Yeah, the location of the lighting for that night was not the best. Must of had a few too many Fat Tires at that point:thumbsup: Had one light mounted on one side of the down tube and another on the other side.



> Originally posted by eliflap
> finally tomorrow we have planned a 5-10 bikers ride...


Very cool. Be sure to let me know how the light works on the ride

****


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Amoeba Cree XP-G R5 in the house!*

Finally got a chance to take a break and build up an Amoeba XP-G R5 version with Ledil Regina reflectors for myself. Nice little unit. Haven't gotten a real good chance to ride with it yet. Will try to get out this weekend and do some beam shots.





































Here is a picture from this mornings 5am "before work" ride. Haven't had to use lights on our 5am rides for about a month. The days are just now starting to get shorter :thumbsup:










***


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Very nice, man...you're really gonna dig that one.

Regina's?


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Yep, Ledil Regina's. 





***


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Beamshots as promised*

Brought the tripod with me to this mornings before work ride to capture some beamshots. Beautiful morning, about 60 degrees at 4 am.

Photo settings- 6 seconds at F 3.2, ISO 80, WB - daylight

*Control shot - (Kind of pointless but, oh well)*










*SSC P4 U2 @ 800ma*










*Cree XR-E R2 WC @ 800ma*










*Cree XP-G R5 @ 800ma*










***


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Very nice improvement! 

I suspect you'll have many requests from older Amoeba users asking about the ability to upgrade.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Got trunk lights?*

Thought I would post up my trunk lights up again since there are _*so*_ many new people in this forum and I took a couple of pics of them this morning. Built these up around May 2008 and they are still pumping out the lumens. Got three of these units (3 Cree XR-E's in each) mounted in the trunk area. Really nice to be able to get the bike out and get it set-up without having to use your helmet light. Whenever I have someone meeting me for a light demo I just tell them to look for the trunk lights, don't need to say anything else :thumbsup:



















Link to original post in May 2008 - https://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=4244589&postcount=133

***


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Pssst! Hey buddy....*

*got a light??* 



















*
2x Cree XP-G's driven at 800ma with Ledil Regina reflectors

Photo settings - 6 seconds at F 3.2, ISO 80, WB - daylight*

***


----------



## Billabang (Sep 2, 2007)

You just gave me an idea, I am putting together an MC-E for my car... My gf just gave me "the look..."


----------



## langen (May 21, 2005)

scar said:


> 2x Cree XP-G's driven at 800ma with Ledil Regina reflectors
> 
> ***


Scar,

have to say - your lights are really impressive.

Since the Regina has 19mm OD (approx 3/4"), I assume you take off some material on all 4 edges of the Regina to make it fit inside the 3/4" tubing. 
Is this trouble-free?

I'm debating whether to do something similar myself or not...

Thanks!


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

langen - Thanks for the good words, means a lot to me. Yeah, almost every component I use in the Amoeba has to be modified to fit the 3/4" tubing. Quite labor intensive. Yes, I have modified the diameter of all of the reflectors that I have used since creating the Amoeba back in November of 2007 and have not had any problems.

Can't wait to see what you come up with :thumbsup:


----------



## langen (May 21, 2005)

Thanks for the reply!

I´m not sure that "tabor intensive" and me is a good match - only thing I know is that I want to use XP-G + Regina. We´ll see...


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

These damn things just wont die.

So I have 2.5 years on my P4s and 2 years on my Q5s. Everything has been working perfectly. Chargers still working (one of them I have not taken out of the box yet), Batteries still last over 2.5 hours, and the light is still quality.

Lots of wet weather riding on the stuff as well - it has all remained water tight.

Still a top quality product that lasts and is competitive.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

006_007 - Great to hear from you! You are the one that started this thread back in 4/2008, how cool is that! Glad that you are still rocking the darkness with your Amoeba's. I love hearing this kind of stuff, makes me want to go out in the garage and get some chips flying.

Got myself a GoPRo a couple of weeks ago. Been trying to get some video of our 5am before work morning rides. Here is one of my first tries. The video is of the last part of the Chimney Gulch trail on Lookout Mountain in Golden, CO. The video is from the middle section of the trail. No better way to start your day than with a straight shot of adrenaline.






***


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Cool - is that the original gopro - or the goprohd? 

Also are you running a pair of the new xpg, or do you have something different on the bars?


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Sorry, I am back*

006-007 - I am using the GoPRo HD.

Running the an Amoeba XP-G on the helmet










and my little friend the Troll on the bars










6x SSC P4's. Built this light up in 03/08 and it hasn't come off of my bike since.

***


----------



## BadBoyNY (Feb 10, 2010)

Jay, 

Just a quick note to say how pleased I was with the performance of my amoeba at the night race I recently did in the UK. Thanks for the help.

Adrian.


----------



## digital75 (Jan 31, 2010)

All I can say is that Jay builds the best lights for the right price. And the lights are high quality lights.


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

After a scary 2,5 miles pedal and praying on the tech trail in the dark on my Wednesday night ride this week after loosing track of time, I think it's time to get some decent illumination for the after work rides. 

Looks like you're providing a kick ass value w/ lots of satisfied customers. Not sure exactly how much light I need, I'll shoot you a PM w/ my questions.


----------



## BadBoyNY (Feb 10, 2010)

Sid Nitzerglobin said:


> After a scary 2,5 miles pedal and praying on the tech trail in the dark on my Wednesday night ride this week after loosing track of time, I think it's time to get some decent illumination for the after work rides.
> 
> Looks like you're providing a kick ass value w/ lots of satisfied customers. Not sure exactly how much light I need, I'll shoot you a PM w/ my questions.


You won't be sorry ,Jay will fix you up with what you need.


----------



## ohiomoto (Aug 4, 2006)

Amoeba XP-G ordered!


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

mine recieived 2 days ago

upgraded to 4 leds :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

Ordered 2 2xXP-G dealies last week. Can't wait to get out on some night rides, after work biking is pretty much a non-starter at this point. Stupid winter... Can we just go ahead and make it daylight savings time all year round?


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

************notice***************

Due to the overwhelming interest for my Amoeba light as of late, my lead times are currently 2-3 weeks! *YIKES*, I know, that is crazy! I have a full time job and a family and only build lights on the weekends so my capacity has it limits.

I would like to say sorry to all of those MagicShine owners contacting me trying to get a light right away, I feel for you. If you can wait, I can guarantee that the wait will be worth it.










***


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

ship your wife to Maui ....

health gain for you ...and more free time for lights


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

scar said:


> Due to the overwhelming interest for my Amoeba light as of late, my lead times are currently 2-3 weeks! *YIKES*, I know, that is crazy! I have a full time job and a family and only build lights on the weekends so my capacity has it limits.
> 
> I would like to say sorry to all of those MagicShine owners contacting me trying to get a light right away, I feel for you. If you can wait, I can guarantee that the wait will be worth it.
> 
> ...


Golly glad its going well! when can you start taking advantage of child labor?


----------



## ohiomoto (Aug 4, 2006)

Got mine today. Looks fantastic and it's much smaller than I expected. The pictures don't do it justice!


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I like the video because it's MUCH more realistic than the beamshots. The beamshots make it seem like the whole path is lit, the video shows how it really is riding with lights. BTW, fantastic beam SCAR. I like 'em.


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

Just received my dual Amoeba setup. Looks pretty awesome so far, thanks Scar :thumbsup: 

Checking them out in the office and the reflection from one the light heads off a white piece of paper was enough to leave a spot in my eyes for 20 seconds or so. :eekster: 

Debating if I want to try to check them out on the trails after work, forecast has rain starting sometime later tonight and I think I've got the beginning phases of bronchitis creeping up on me.


----------



## ohiomoto (Aug 4, 2006)

Tested mine out the past couple of nights. Once you get it aimed right, it's AWESOME! 

I have a lot of drop to my bars so I had to rig up a mount that would aim the beam a little further out. The Velcro would have worked fine if I had a more upright position on the bike. Once properly aimed the light shoots a solid beam way down the trail with the prefect amount of flooding off to the sides. I'm running it solo on my helmet and it's more than enough light to handle tight single-track at full speed (mostly sub 15mph). 

I ran this setup next to my friend's Light and Motion ARC and the Amoeba XP-G blew it away. The sad part is that he just spent $180 on a new battery. For $50 more he could have had a Amoeba (and probably sold off the ARC for more than $50.) Our other friend just spent $400+ on a Light & Motion Seca 700 and while it's a nice light, I bet my Amoeba gives it a run for it's money and can't wait to see him. 

This little thing exceeded all of my expectations. Thanks Jay!


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Got Amoeba??*

Great to hear that everyones is digging their Amoebas, makes the weekend nights out in my freezing garage sitting right on top of my little electric heater all worth it 










****


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

I still think that's such a neat light. If I hadn't made my own rip-off I would have bought one of yours. I would also recommend yours to anyone I know getting into night riding


----------



## jasondean (Dec 10, 2004)

*Feedback And A Mod*

Just got my Amoeba last week! WOW! So much I could say about it! So small, so bright, hand made, great customer service. I have yet to get it out on on a trail ride, but given how light and bright it is compared to other LEDs I have and have used, I see no reason why it won't be perfect.

I did have on problem- the helmet mount set up with the velcro just would not work with my Lazer Genesis helmet. BUT a quick look in my bike junk drawer of discarded and little used parts had me finding a great solution- I found a rubber bar mount to be used with my heart rate monitor. Mounted the Velco strip to it, drilled a hole, use a zip tie, and bam. Problem solve.

Thanks for a great light Jay!

PS- The mount is a lot lower profile than it appears in the pic. Also, as you can imagine this works as a bar mount too


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

A quick video from our Friday morning ride before work (5am)






Notice all of them poor souls in their cars down below as we are playing on the ridge above :thumbsup:

***


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*another flavor*

3x Cree XP-G R5's driven at 800ma

3 different output choices -
1 LED (center) - ~300 lumens
2 LED's (outer) - ~600 lumens
3 LED's (all) - ~900 lumens

Housing - 3/4" x 2 1/4" x 1 3/8"
Weight - should be about 60 grams, still need to weigh it

*The trIclops -
*









****


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Right on the money!*










***


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*My EDC goes XM-L*

Built this fun little EDC (Every Day Carry) back in late '08 as a means to show people the small size of my Amoeba light and the 3 different colors of anodized aluminum I offer for the housings. Originally built up using SSC P4's. Have had some XM-L's lying on my bench for quite awhile now and threw a couple in this light. Still one of my favorites!


----------



## P220C (Jan 31, 2011)

That looks awesome! That last picture really tells the story of the size. 

I'm curious if you have ever tested to see how many watts that case can handle in still air? I'm itching to start a another project light, and I REALLY like the lines of your setup.


----------



## jmblur (Jul 3, 2007)

I imagine the 2x XM-L puts out too much heat at 3A to be usable at full power unfortunately, right? Wonder if a heat sink with a hole for the switch would be enough surface area to make it work...


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

jmblur said:


> I imagine the 2x XM-L puts out too much heat at 3A to be usable at full power unfortunately, right? Wonder if a heat sink with a hole for the switch would be enough surface area to make it work...


Not even close in surface area...at 1.5A it SHOULD be fine, but I believe the drivers Scar use are only regulated at 800mah anyways.


----------



## jmblur (Jul 3, 2007)

anthonylokrn said:


> Not even close in surface area...at 1.5A it SHOULD be fine, but I believe the drivers Scar use are only regulated at 800mah anyways.


Hmm, after looking at the scale pics... yeah, even with a big ol' heat sink on the entire top surface there's no way! Didn't realize quite how tiny those things are. ~10W heat / XML at 3A, right? Wonder if one with 1" sq tubing (~9" exposed surface area before heat sinking vs ~5.25" - not counting bottom). might have enough with a sufficiently low resistance heat sink...

now where'd that thermodynamics book go...


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Or you could add some heatsink to the top and sides. It would mess up the appearance a bit, but would help.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Yep, 800ma for this design is probably the limit, maybe 1 amp. Pictures have never done it justice, it is small.

Got me some of George's boards (LFlex, b2Flex, and MaxFlex) and some XM-l's on my bench, just been trying to find some time! Got a few new designs that have been floating around in my head. Stay tuned.  




****


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*2x Cree XM-L*

*2x Cree XM-L's mated up to Regina reflectors
LFlex driver*
*dimensions - 2" x 1 1/2" x 3/4"*





























First time for me using one of George's drivers, got to say I am very impressed. Those XM-L's at 3.5 amps are just crazy 

***


----------



## Andy13 (Nov 21, 2006)

What are you driving this at? It seems there might be a heat dissipation issue? It is a nice design w/ two xml's you wouldn't have to drive them at max. I guess w/ George's driver you can choose a low amperage when going slow and r-amp it up at speed.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

That's the approach I'll take with the Sled lights too- I've set up with multi-levels and warned them not to use max unless you're moving well.

Very nice job, Scar, getting it all in a nice little build. I guess you could limit the max to 2.5A and still get a lot of light.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Took it for its maiden voyage this morning at 5am. Had it set at 1500ma on the climb and bumped it up to 3500ma on the down. Had to turn it back down to 1500ma about halfway down (was using Tri-mode) as the amount of light coming out of it at 3500ma was totally distracting my buddy in front of me ( I could see him keep looking back after I had switched to full power) and totally washing out his lights. Temps were about 34 degress. Had the thermal protection set at 60 C, never saw it dip down.

Andy13 - You from Evergreen, huh? We did Elk Meadows this morning at 5am. The winds were howling at the start but coming down Too Long was stellar. :thumbsup: 

***


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

I am very interested.


----------



## Whambat (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice work, Scar. Keep tinkering. Looks like I might have to get something new from you later this year...


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Took the new XM-L light out for another test run yesterday morning. Really digging on the driver and all of the different options.

Here is a comparison of the XM-L light next to the standard Amoeba



















***


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

And you thought you couldn't keep up with orders before the Megamoeba!
Crank up your price commensurate with the power and quality of your lights- you'll still get orders. 
I know an adventure racing/ orienteering forum where one posting would probably avalanche you with orders. They just put in an order for a dozen Ay-ups.


----------



## BadBoyNY (Feb 10, 2010)

Jay,

For us non-electrical folks, well me really, what are the key differences between the original and the XM-L. 

It seems you can change the power output on the fly.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Would it look daft with one of these bonded on top?


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Ofroad'bent - Thanks for the positive vibes!! Got a couple more flavors using George's boards being brewed up in the brewhouse right now! Going to build a 2x XP-G version using a bFlex and a 3 XPG version using a MaxFlex. Everything will be based around the 7.4V Li-Ion packs I have been using.

BadBoyNY - Yes, with George's boards you get a whole host of options, one being dimming. The standard Amoeba has always been single mode, it is either on or off. Never been much off a problem but I have always had people asking about dimming options. Could never fit one of Georges boards in my standard Amoeba housing, but have been dreaming about it for a long time!  


***


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Yeah, the one big disadvantage for me using the L-flex and single XM-L is that I can't use all my nice 7.4v battery packs I use on my other lights. I'm mainly making them for others at this point. The versatility of the L-flex is all worth it for us though.

For us multisport types, it's more about long burn times and lots of power when needed, rather than continuous high burn. We're sometimes trekking, dragging bikes through forests and swamps, slogging along slowly in muddy ATV trails, reading maps and fixing bikes, or sometimes hammering down roads or technical singletrack at night. We need lo-o-ong burn times on medium, we need a very low setting for repairs and transitions, and we need lots of lumens on tap for shorter periods.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

> Originally posted by Ofroad'bent
> _Would it look daft with one of these bonded on top?_


Yep, going to stay with the clean lines. The larger 3/4" x 1 1/2" extrusion not only gives me more room for George's boards it also give me some more mass. I only ridden with it twice but am very impressed with its performance.

***


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

looks very neat, I was wondering if you were considering the *flex drivers and XM-Ls, now I know!

why 2x XP-G with a b2flex and 2S pack though? I would have thought that the lflex would be perfect for that - cheaper, smaller, same functionality and you only lose the stat LED which you don't use anyway.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

> Originally posted by mattthemuppet
> _why 2x XP-G with a b2flex and 2S pack though? I would have thought that the lflex would be perfect for that - cheaper, smaller, same functionality and you only lose the stat LED which you don't use anyway_.


I have had the b2Flex for quite awhile, just never got around to using it. Thanks for pointing out using the lFlex for 2x XPG's, hadn't had time to think about it much.

***


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

scar said:


> I have had the b2Flex for quite awhile, just never got around to using it. Thanks for pointing out using the lFlex for 2x XPG's, hadn't had time to think about it much.
> 
> ***


no worries  The lflex has supplanted the b2flex for a lot of lights most people make (1-2 LEDs) - it's really only the stat LED that makes the difference for me and that's moot for helmet lights. Plus the 20mm diameter size makes all the difference when you're using tubing like your lights (and mine).


----------



## BrunoBB (Mar 12, 2009)

Long time since i received Amoeba and Boitatá and only now i re-started to ride. Here is my first photo (Boitata). Tomorow i´ll take some pictures during my night ride. Yesterday i almost ran over a rattlesnake because the moon was so beautifull that i turned off all lights - never again.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

> Originally posted by BrunoBB
> _Long time since i received Amoeba and Boitatá and only now i re-started to ride. Here is my first photo (Boitata). Tomorrow i´ll take some pictures during my night ride. Yesterday i almost ran over a rattlesnake because the moon was so beautifull that i turned off all lights - never again._


Hey Bruno, great to hear from you. Hope things have been going well for you in Spain!

***


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*3x Cree XP-G's*

*3x Cree XP-G's mated up to Regina reflectors
maxFlex driver
dimensions - 2" x 2 1/4" x 3/4"
weight = 72 grams*




















3x XP-G's w/maxFlex and 2x XM-L's w/lFlex










***


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

you're just going wild now Scar!


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*2x Cree XP-G w/ b2Flex*

*2x Cree XP-G's mated up to Regina reflectors
b2Flex driver
dimensions - 2" x 1 1/2" x 3/4"
weight = 55 grams*




















***


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

nice job :thumbsup: 

how'd you get your housings so neat and tidy? Do you use a table saw or something? How did you pot the b2flex, by using some kind of small standoff? It must have been a lot easier getting it in there than the 1in.sq. tubing I used for mine


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

> Originally posted by mattthemuppet
> _how'd you get your housings so neat and tidy? Do you use a table saw or something? How did you pot the b2flex, by using some kind of small standoff? It must have been a lot easier getting it in there than the 1in.sq. tubing I used for mine _


End mill (manual).

Yep, made up a small standoff out of some copper.

***


----------



## jrands (May 18, 2011)

Picked up the Scar's 900 lumens Amoeba a couple months ago and have to say that it's an excellent light. Really impressed with the performance so far. For me, it has a great combination of spot and flood. Also really impressed with the quality as well. Although it's a tad longer than the original Amoeba, it is tiny. Really hard to imagine just how small it is until you have it sitting in the palm of your hand. 

As for service, I can't speak to it because haven't had any problems so far. However, Scar was really helpful through the entire purchasing process and answered all my questions promptly. Anyway, I've been pretty satisfied with everything.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Thanks for the feedback jrands!*

Love to hear back from the users. Glad everything is meeting your expectations.

***


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Scar, Since I am a curious sort of person, do you have any beam shots of the new duel XM-L set-up? I take it both reflectors are the same type? I really am glad to see someone come up with a duel XM-L design. Actually I was expecting MagicShine to be the first to offer an affordable version but it seems you've beat the big boys to the punch. :thumbsup:

Now the real question: can I have one for free so I can take it apart, drown it in water just to see if it still works?....:devil:....:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*2x Cree XM-L @ 2000ma's*

Finally got out and got some beam shots this weekend.

*2x Cree XM-L @ 2000ma's*










more to come

***


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*New beamshots 07/31/2011*

Camera settings -
Aperature - f/3.2
ISO - 200
Exposure time - 4 sec
White balance - daylight

*Standard Amoeba @800ma's*










*2x Cree XP-G with b2Flex driver @ 250ma's (L1)*










*2x Cree XP-G with b2Flex driver @ 600ma's (L2)*










*2x Cree XP-G with b2Flex driver @ 1200ma's (L3)*










Still to come - 3x Cree XP-G with MaxFlex driver and 2x Cree XM-L with Lflex driver

****


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

the Level and mA values don't quite add up Scar - L2>4 are scaled dependent on L5 and L1 is (I think) always 50mA across all the *flex drivers. So, if you set L5 @1200mA, then L4 is ~650mA, L3 is ~350mA and L2 is ~150mA (off the top of my head). A rough guide is that current halves for each level down from L5. It took me some time to figure this out or, rather, for what everyone else was saying to sink in


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

I have been setting mine up in Three mode (L1, L2, L3)

Measured the actual output at each level. Will double check this evening.


Thanks.


****


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

ah. Threemode doesn't refer to the levels, but to how you switch between them. You always have to specify L5 (max drive current), then two out of L1 to L4. I have mine set up as L5=1.2A and Threemode (L1>L4-L5), so I cycle between L4 and L5 with a click, then L1 with a press. Trimode in contrast is Lx-Ly-L5, where "-" is a click, so to get from L5 to Ly, you have to go through Lx.

Given that those are actual current readings (that's thorough!), my guess is that you have yours set as L2 or L3>L4-L5, with L5=1.2A, especially as L1 is just enough light to tie my shoelaces and a bigger drop compared to the other levels that what your beamshots show. 2x XP-G R5s really rock @1.2A with Reginas - I'm super happy with mine and I'm sure you'll have a lot of happy customers. I actually upgraded one XP-G to an XM-L T6 which broadened the spot nicely - I'm going to change both to XM-L U2s and up the current to 1.5A when it cools down a bit, as it currently trips a fair bit with the heat (and slow riding).

Anyway, hope I haven't come across as patronising. The *flex drivers took me a while to get my head around but they're well worth the effort once I did!


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

mattthemuppet - You did not come off as patronizing at all, just the opposite.

I have a few customers that like to "Bike Pack" that really enjoy the low level 1. Like to stretch their batteries and don't need much light when the moon is up and by themselves.



***


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

phew, that's a relief 

I think the Threemode is just about the best way of controlling a mtb light ever. I've used L1 a lot for riding to the trail head or fixing flats/ finding my phone/etc, L4 for climbing and L5 for the flats/ DH. Being able to go straight from Med to High to Med again, without touching Low is just awesome.

Oh, and if you're thinking of improvements you could make to your lights, I really recommend remotes. I made one for my bar light and I've never used the switch on the light itself. I'm not sure how you could incorporate it into your design (or even if there's a demand for it), but it would be worth thinking about.


----------



## ohiomoto (Aug 4, 2006)

A little help please...

I have the standard Amoeba running at 800mA and love it. I'm ready to order another one and am considering upgrading to the new 2x Cree XP-G with b2Flex driver.

One of my concerns is balancing battery life and power WITHOUT having to switch levels while on the trail. The speeds on the single track around here fluctuate constantly. Our tight and some can be pretty technical. The climbs are short and steep as are the downhills. There really aren't a lot of places to take your hands off the bars without stopping.

So I want a light source that is pretty much constant, but having a low level for repairs, hike-a-bike or BS sessions would be nice. I don't think I want less than 800mA while riding. It would be nice to be able to bump it up, but I want to keep run times around 2.5 hours or more. I also don't want the thing over heating.

Would running it at a constant 1200mA might cutting it close in terms both run time and heat?

Can I configure the levels without any special tools or knowledge or should this be decided before the build?



mattthemuppet said:


> the Level and mA values don't quite add up Scar - L2>4 are scaled dependent on L5 and L1 is (I think) always 50mA across all the *flex drivers. So, if you set L5 @1200mA, then L4 is ~650mA, L3 is ~350mA and L2 is ~150mA (off the top of my head). A rough guide is that current halves for each level down from L5. It took me some time to figure this out or, rather, for what everyone else was saying to sink in


So if I understand this correctly, having it set up to run at 1200ma and 800mA is not an option?

Last question, will the new driver dim the light when the battery drains below a certain level or the temps get too high?


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

ohiomoto said:


> A little help please...
> 
> I have the standard Amoeba running at 800mA and love it. I'm ready to order another one and am considering upgrading to the new 2x Cree XP-G with b2Flex driver.
> 
> ...


The B-flex has a tri-mode option that allows you to custom set each level.
You could have one full mode, one almost full, and one low. It's fiddly to program, but needs no tools, just a lot of button presses.

It will warn you when the battery's low, and dim if it overheats.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

well, to tread on Scar's toes a little bit more 

The b2flex has 4 modes - fivemode (all five, click to scroll through each one), duomode (2 modes, click to change), trimode (3 modes, click to change) and threemode (3 modes, Med and High are in their own loop). So if you want 1 high power mode and a low mode for trailside stuff, then Duomode would do that fine.

Heat - running it at 1200mA will cause the thermal monitoring to trip if it's hot out or you slow right down below walking speed, but other than that you should be fine. It depends to some degree where Scar sets the thermal trip point, but that's he's design decision.

Battery life - Scar'll have to weigh in on that one as I don't know the capacity of the pack that he sells. Whatever the capacity, running it at 1200mA constant will cut runtime compared to switching between med and high to some degree.

1200mA and 800mA - nope, levels 2-4 are predetermined, depending on what L5 is set as. They were picked by George as offering the best steps in output that your eyes register (as opposed to steps in current), so I'm guessing he knows what he's doing 

The driver can be set to flash at Med battery, Low battery and flash continuously or shut off at Empty. There's no dimming. However, when the thermal protection triggers, the light automatically drops to L3 and won't allow you to go back up until temps have dropped.

I hear what you're saying about not having time to let go of the bars as I have a similar problem (very rocky trails), so now I tend to leave my helmet light on high all the time and use a remote to switch between Med and High on my bar light. If I'm going on a longer night ride, then I can use the Med setting on my helmet light for climbing. I'd recommend the Threemode - if you don't need to drop the light output, then you can leave in on High the whole time, but at least you'll have the option there.

You can program these yourself, even if you can't count above 10 like me, but it takes a bit of practice. I'd recommend getting it set by Scar and then perhaps tweaking it with advice later if needed as some of the menus can be complicated/ confusing and a few of them (battery warnings, temp protection etc) are really important to get right.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

ohiomoto - your scenario is exactly why I have been digging on the three mode set-up. Ride at L2 for most situation, bump it up to L1 for downhills and when more light is needed. This is a quick button press to cycle between L2 and L1. When you ar BS'ing ar doing a repair, then a button hold drops the output down to L3.

Let me mess with the programming and see what the final output measure. I have just been using the defaults for L2 and L3. Pretty sure both can be bumped up getting L2 closer to 800 lumens, just need to measure once reprogrammed
_
8.3 Three clicks - UIBmode select or UIF/UIP Selection
This menu option behaves differently, depending on whether the firmware is set to UIB2/UIB2Q
Base Mode or UIF/UIP Base Mode (see Sec 8.13)
For UIB2/UIB2Q Base Mode:
The circuit can be configured to operate in either a simple 2 level mode (Duomode), 3 level mode (2
level toggle called Threemode), 3 level mode (Trimode) or a more elaborate and flexible 5 level
mode (Multimode). The force setting (Sec 8.1) will be ignored if Duomode, Threemode or Trimode
are enabled.
For Duomode, Threemode and Trimode:
Initially the LED will be dim (actual L1 in this case) to indicate that L1 is chosen. Each click will cycle
to the next choice and wrap back to the beginning.
• 0 click (actual L1) →* low level L1* select
• 1 click (actual L2) → *low level L2* select (default when UIB2 is first selected)
• 2 click (actual L3) → *low level L3* select
• 3 click (actual L4) → *low level L4* select
When you are satisfied with the choice, press to save the setting. For Duomode you are done and
the LED will flash twice to indicate that the selection has been made and then go dim to indicate
that it has returned to the Menu mode for the next selection. For Threemode, Trimode the LED will
flash once and then go dim to wait for you to select the intensity for the user configurable medium
level.
For Threemode and Trimode only:
Initially the LED will be dim (actual L1 in this case) to indicate that L1 is chosen. Each click will cycle
to the next choice and wrap back to the beginning.
• 0 click (actual L1) → *medium level L1* select
• 1 click (actual L2) → *medium level L2* select
• 2 click (actual L3) → *medium level L3* select (default when UIB2 is first selected)
• 3 click (actual L4) → *medium level L4* select_

Battery life at 800ma is going to be about 3.5 hrs, about 2 hrs at 1200ma

Ofroad'bent and mattthemuppet - Thanks for constructive input. :thumbsup:

***


----------



## ohiomoto (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for all the helpful input. I have a much better understanding now. I have my order in and I'm sure Jay will get it set up right. I just wanted to have a better understanding of the driver and options.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Beamshots*

OK, Going to try this again and get these beamshot all in one post.

Camera settings -
Aperature - f/3.2
ISO - 200
Exposure time - 4 sec
White balance - daylight

*2x Cree XP-G with b2Flex driver programmed in Three mode 
low (default of L2) measured @~250ma's*









*medium (default of L3) measured @~600ma's*









*high measured @~1200ma's*









*3x Cree XP-G with MaxFlex driver programmed in Three mode 
low (not sure of TaskLed level) measured @~350ma's*









*medium (not sure of TaskLed level) measured @~600ma's*









*high (not sure of TaskLed level) measured @~1500ma's*









*2xCree XM-L with LFlex driver programmed in Three mode *
*low (not sure of TaskLed level) measured @~400ma's*









*medium(not sure of TaskLed level) measured @~800ma's*









*high(not sure of TaskLed level) measured @~2000ma's*









***


----------



## natac (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for posting these Scar. I find them very interesting. The XM-L certainly puts out more light close in, but it looks on my monitor like the twin XP-G delivers a more even beam with just as much or even more throw. Until we have more efficient optics (or maybe use aspherical lenses) for the XM-L, it looks like the XP-G may still be just as effective and use less power.


----------



## BlueMoon100 (Jan 30, 2009)

Are these available in the US? Where can I get more info?


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

natac - I need to try again and pay more attention to where I am aiming the lights. I was right next to a small creek and was just getting mauled by the mosquitoes! I agree though, we need some XM-L specific _reflectors_.

BlueMoon100 - doesn't look like you are interested in purchasing from your other thread, but I will go ahead and answer you anyways. Yes, these are available in the US, from me. I have been building my Amoeba light for about 4 years now, got them all around the world. I am a one man operation. I buy all the raw materials and have to modify almost every component to get them to fit in my housings. I am just trying to raise my kids in today's world, perform at my job during the day, build some lights on Friday and Saturday nights, and trying to get a bike ride in there somewhere. 95% of my riding is done in the dark at 5am because of all of my other commitments, therefore I need lights. I also like sharing my stuff with others that value a handmade, custom light and the service that goes with it.

These are some of the reasons some people purchase my lights -

1. - Size
2. - Weight
3. - Non proprietary batteries 
4. - Customer service
5. - Made by someone who uses his lights on an almost daily basis and knows the importance of reliability and has the same passion for biking.

If interested you can PM me or email me (see my signature) and Iwill get you in my build que. :thumbsup:

***


----------



## ohiomoto (Aug 4, 2006)

Beam shots look great Jay. 

I put in my order for the new flavor and I'm looking forward to my next light. My standard Amoeba light is the envy of all my friends (using $$$$ Light and Motion lights), can't wait to for them to see the new one. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## fredfg99 (Feb 9, 2005)

*2x Cree XM-L from amoeba*

Got to ride using amoeba's new light last nite. 
1. It is small
2. The output is unbelievable
I will track battery life for each mode by end of week. I am very impressed with the quality put into this light. The customer service that Scar has provided to me was top notch too. I emailed 3 light makers and companies and Scar was the only one to get back to me at all!!
I still have yet to here from the other 2.
I still can't believe how small this light is and put out that much power. I thought i didn't get the whole light at first.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Special request*

*3x Cree XM-L's
Ledil Regina reflectors
H6Flex driver set to 2000ma's max output
powered by a 14.8V Li-Ion battery
2 1/4" wide x 2 1/8" long x 3/4" tall*



















Going to be used on the bars of an offroad motorcycle and mountainbike:thumbsup:

***


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Some quick beamshots of the 3x XM-L light from this mornings ride.

Camera settings -
Aperature - f/3.2
ISO - 200
Exposure time - 4 sec
White balance - daylight

*2x XP-G's on med (600ma's)*









*3x XM-L's on low (450ma's)*









*3x XM-L's on med (1000ma's)*









*3x XM-L's on high (2000ma's)*









***


----------



## mfj197 (Jan 28, 2011)

That's a lot of light! Have to be travelling at a fair old rate of knots to keep it cool though I imagine.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

scar, I notice that your beam shots don't show the sharp cut-off around the perimeter normally associated with the Regina's.

Is the cut-off there and maybe a wider camera lens would show it? or is it due to (what looks like) the removal of some of the front of the reflector?

How much have you removed from the front of the reflector(if anything)?

This is what I'm getting from my Regina's. I can't go slower than 1/8th [email protected] f 2.8 with my camera so ignore the lack of ooomph.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Originally posetd by yetibety
_



I notice that your beam shots don't show the sharp cut-off around the perimeter normally associated with the Regina's.

Click to expand...

_Interesting observation, hadn't really noticed. Will have to look thru my photos and see if I have one from farther behind the camera

I whack down the Reginas to an overall height of .600"

***


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

scar said:


> Interesting observation, hadn't really noticed. Will have to look thru my photos and see if I have one from farther behind the camera
> 
> I whack down the Reginas to an overall height of .600"


I cut the sides down on 2 Reginas to "conjoin" them in one of my lights. It makes a slightly "softer" pattern to the sides. It is really only noticeable if pointing at a wall. I can't see it when riding.

I have wondered what the Amoeba beam would look like if the end of the Regina was cut to a square to fit the tubing instead of cut shorter overall. Not enough to cut up a set though to try


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks scar for the reply.

I think that going by your pictures in post 252 the removal of some of the front of the Regina's has put the dark part of the beam closer to the the bike.


I'll have to shorten some to find out but I dont think my front plate is helping as in the end it is adding length to the reflector.


----------



## kestrel242 (Jul 11, 2008)

mfj197 said:


> That's a lot of light! Have to be travelling at a fair old rate of knots to keep it cool though I imagine.


You might be surprised. On my 2xXML, 2000ma is no-go for climbing, but 1000ma is no problem. 1500 was also fine for climbing earlier in the year when the temps were cooler - I haven't done any night riding recently (too much sun to enjoy during the day, too much homework at night), so I don't know all the limits yet.


----------



## issudras (Sep 13, 2006)

I am considering one of these lights and have a cuople of questions for current users.

How is the waterproof rating on these? Can it survive a few Pacific Northwest winters where the thing may never entirely dry?

Do the handlebar mounts fit a road bike 31.8 mm bar which are now pretty standard?

Does using velcro on the mounts feel secure enough?


----------



## ZADavid (Oct 21, 2009)

Waterproof? 

Mine have survived two autums/winters/spring of BC rain with no problems at all. Riding two to three times a week, in rain and snow. 

Bar mount?

Comes with enough padding to manage most bars I've fitted them to

Velcro mount:

Pretty stable, but new ones have a clip on connection for the lights, only the battery is velcro mounted. On the helmet no problem at all, on the bike, I add a strap to keep the battery in position, though you could try without.

Summary great lights, good price, fantastic service....:thumbsup:


Regards

David


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Thanks ZADavid*

Was hoping one of my customers would take some time from night riding and chime in. Yep, got them in some real wet places around the world and have not had any problems with moisture. :thumbsup:

***


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Finally made some time to make myself a new light!*

I have been rockin' my Troll bar light since May, 08



















Mounted it to my previous bike and only removed it to mount it on my current ride. 6x SSC P4's. Has been an excellent light, no issues, bright, and always gets a lot of comments. I have been kind of embarrassed when asked what type of LED's are in it that they over 3 years old and are not they latest and greatest.

Well, I was finding not finding any extra time with the days getting shorter and 24 hr race season in full swing, so I took a few days off from my real job and squeezed out a new bar light for myself.

4x Cree XM-L's (2S2P)
LFlex driver set in three mode, L1 = .50ma's, L2 = 1.40ma's, L3 = 3.25ma's (as measured)










This is going to a fun *little* bar light :devil:

***


----------



## Praxis (Apr 30, 2007)

scar said:


> Well, I was finding not finding any extra time with the days getting shorter and 24 hr race season in full swing, so I took a few days off from my real job and squeezed out a new bar light for myself.
> 
> 4x Cree XM-L's (2S2P)
> LFlex driver set in three mode, L1 = .50ma's, L2 = 1.40ma's, L3 = 3.25ma's (as measured)


I assume you mean amps and not milliamps.

Anyway, I'd always wondered about the heat dissipation of those amoebas. They look a bit small on surface area to be running that much current through. Am I missing something, or do you just ride fast or turn it down? 

If I recall, your usual amoebas are limited to well under 3A (I assume for this reason). Maybe the version you build for yourself is the "non-user-friendly" version that has the potential to fry itself if you do something stupid?


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

yep, meant amps. You may be missing that the LED's are wired 2S2P and the LED's are only seeing half of the 3.25 amps on high. Not much moticeable increase in light output of the XM-L's over 2 amps so 3.25 amp / 2 is a sweet spot for a lot of light and reasonble heat generation.

The 3/4" x 1 1/2" extrusion used for the main body on the newer style has a thicker wall thickness plus 3/4 inch longer in length, so a little more square area.

I don't ride with full power on the slow uphill climbs. Usually run medium for the ups, on high for the downs. Just needs a little bit of air traveling across the light head and it handles the heat just find.

No "non friendly" vesions being built, even for myself, as I don't have the time to repair lights, barely having enough time to build new ones :thumbsup:


Thanks for wondering


****


----------



## Praxis (Apr 30, 2007)

scar said:


> yep, meant amps. You may be missing that the LED's are wired 2S2P and the LED's are only seeing half of the 3.25 amps on high.


Yep, I missed that, thanks for pointing that out.

Wall thickness shouldn't matter, really, right? I seem to recall reading that it thickness is preferred for fluctuating heat demands, but not as useful for constant ones.

Also--does your temperature protection cut in at all?


----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

scar said:


>


that is my new desktop background


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Some beam shots from this mornings ride*

Here are some beam shots of my new 4x XM-L (2S2P) bar light. Had to drop down from 4 sec exposure to 2 sec as the photos were totally washing out. About a 2hr ride with an even use of high and medium. Don't know how much battery (7.4V 4800ma 2S2P pack) I used. No thermal tripping, but it was a little crisp this morning at about 50 degrees. Worked great for me, just what I was wanting!

Camera settings -
Aperature - f/3.2
ISO - 200
Exposure time - *2 sec*
White balance - daylight

L1 - 500ma's










L2 - 1400ma's










L2 - 1400ma's










***


----------



## Riken (May 27, 2008)

Vancbiker said:


> I have wondered what the Amoeba beam would look like if the end of the Regina was cut to a square to fit the tubing instead of cut shorter overall. Not enough to cut up a set though to try


i've done just that on my light, will post a pic when i get a chance. the output is kinda square because some of the light reflects off the flat aluminum surface where there is no reflector.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Riken said:


> i've done just that on my light, will post a pic when i get a chance. the output is kinda square because some of the light reflects off the flat aluminum surface where there is no reflector.


Cool. Looking forward to seeing the pic.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*I like to ride my bike in the dark!*

Here is a snippet of one of our before work rides at 5 am. Trail is called the Dakota Ridge/Dinosaur Ridge/The Hogback. Very cool ride that takes you along the ridge of a hogback feature. Here is what it looks like in the day time - Dakota/RidgeRedRocks.

There are even some dinosaur tracks in the rock in one of the areas -








.

Sheer cliffs to both sides in most parts. White lights you see in the video on the right are houses. Lights on the left side are cars on the highway commuting to work. No better way to start your day! :thumbsup:






****


----------



## bayarea rider (Mar 25, 2010)

I wanted to add to this thread and thank Jay for my new light. I just received my XPG 2x this weekend and will be trying it out tomorrow night. I have to say Jay has been extremely patient with my million questions. When the light actually came I couldn't stop laughing at how small the light head actually is. This light is a perfect setup for my helmet and have no questions that I will be purchasing another in the future for my bars. The only complaint about the setup I have is that the jumper cable that can extend where the batter is placed looks a little crude. Part of the cable was cut and changed out for another end connector and to re-seal the cable a wrap was placed over the cable. To me, it just does not look as clean as I would have expected. Other than that I am thoroughly impressed and glad that I went with Jay for my light.

Josh


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Got Amoeba.....*

on your airplane???










Had someone inquire a while back about building a light for an airplane. He is running a 2x Cree XP-G w/b2Flex driver and looks like he decided on duo mode. This is from his email -

_I finally was able to get some night shots of my landing light setup. It is ideal for my use. I am using duo mode with 1000 mA for high beam, L2 for low beam. It is ideal for my application. High beam lights up what I need while low beam is reduced enough not to destroy the night vision of every pilot in the region._


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Take off / Landing lights*

*Mounted under the wings*










*
View from the cockpit*












****


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Jay
Whats the inner tube for zip tied to the front of your forks?


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Ghetto fender - keeps alot of those little pebbles out of your eyes when railing the downhills. You can see them in some of my videos, look like popcorn coming up from the bottom of the screen. Don't need it in dry conditions but when it starts getting moist the small pebbles like sticking to your tires



****


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

I guess the official term is Mud Flaps

****


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

bluewar said:


> Scar, what type of velcro do you use to secure your lights, if you don't mind me asking? Where is it available?
> TIA


I'm not Scar, but it's 3M Dual Lock. I got mine on eBay.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks Offroad"bent :thumbsup:

Industrial Strength Velcro for basic helmet mounting










Dual Lock when using helmet mount










or handlebar mount










The DualLock requires for two flats surfaces to work. When trying to use it on the curved surface of the helmet you only get a very narrow contact patch down the center of the DualLock that is attached to the helmet

****


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Lookin' good, scar!

It's been a while since I built anything...I'm gonna have to pick your brain before I do. I have been recommending your lights to people that email me though. I'm not set up in my new shop yet...and really don't plan on doing anything but fun projects for myself.


----------



## Riken (May 27, 2008)

is that a temperature gauge for your top cap?


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

chelboed - Thanks. Saw you poke your head in the other day, welcome back. I have been pretty much living out in my garage building lights lately.

Riken - yes it is a thermometer from StemCAPtain. They also do a clock, compass, picture holder, and a bottle opener.

***


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Diggin' the 4x with the 2x2 wings. That setup is probably enough to melt snow off the trail, LOL.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Another custom build*

2x XP-G w /LFex driver headband mounted










***


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

scar said:


> 2x XP-G w /LFex driver headband mounted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice setup on a great light. Might have been a bit cleaner set further back, so it doesn't protrude so far.

I set up a flat plate of Dual-lock on the front of my headband, but I also secure it with Velcro One-wrap over the front of the light mount. Not as secure as yours, but can be moved quickly and easily.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks Offroad :thumbsup: I was concerned about the cable exiting the housing having to make to sharp bend right out of the cable gland if pushed rearward any, so that is where it ended up, nice smooth bend transition up to the battery.

Go to test it out last night, got home and needed to get some Christmas lights put up on the roof before the snow storm came in last night, threw the headband mounted light on and away I went. I couldn't help but laugh as most of my neighbors had the same idea but most were using basic flashlights that barely lit up the area in front of them. I could light up their whole roof with my light from across the street. 


***


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm running home with one of my XM-L lights on a headband. I have it set up in 5-mode, and rarely need 3 or higher to run through the forest. Now the snow's fallen I'm using level 1 and 2.
I did see quite a few pairs of eyes last night at a fair distance, which turned out to be an entire herd of deer once I cranked it up to 3A.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Great morning for a ride!*




























:thumbsup:

***


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Nuts I says! Absolutely nuts!


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

nice job! Looks lovely and crunchy  Mine wasn't quite as bad last night, only 28F, but it was fun in the twistys when I wasn't sure if the corner was frozen or sloppy+slippery until I got there.

I love winter night riding, it's so much fun. Hopefully I'll be able to keep riding singletrack for longer this year as I've found a great spot not far from where I live (the main trails here are lethal in the snow).

Is that a Diesel on the front? How'd you find it in the snow and slush? I'm using Rubber Queens (chuckle) and they're working a treat right now.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Vancbiker - the hardest part is getting out of the warm car. Once you get going you really start to heat up nicely.

Matt- Good eye. My buddy a boatload of them on sale last year for like $5 a piece. They are 2.5's so they do pretty well. My favorite snow tire is still Schwalbe Fat Alberts


***


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

scar said:


> Vancbiker - the hardest part is getting out of the warm car. Once you get going you really start to heat up nicely.


Hah! You're not changing my mind that easy. Next it will be "no, really, it's not bad. It's a dry cold"


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

scar said:


> Vancbiker - the hardest part is getting out of the warm car. Once you get going you really start to heat up nicely.
> 
> Matt- Good eye. My buddy a boatload of them on sale last year for like $5 a piece. They are 2.5's so they do pretty well. My favorite snow tire is still Schwalbe Fat Alberts
> 
> ***


I agree - tbh I usually have more of a problem keeping cool, apart from the extremities which is fixed with hotpockets (not the edible kind, the other ones).

I had a Diesel 2.5 for a couple of years, great tire in anything other than mud (which was most of the year in Bristol) when it was scary as hell.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Short clip from Fridays ride*






***


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

it's funny how the tunnel vision effect makes it look like you're riding along the edge of an abyss (are you?)


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

The trail is called Chimney Gulch. ~1300 feet of elevation gain over ~3.5 miles. Definitely some real steep sections to roll down if you go off the side.

***


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

wow, cool looking trail! An out and back I'm guessing?

this is where I do most of my riding, especially on that knife edge ridge above Treaster Kettle Rd. Lots and lots of rock plus great views.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Winter Solstice morning ride*

Yep, I like to ride my bike all year long :thumbsup:










***


----------



## mtbrdan (Jun 1, 2004)

Add me to the list of happy customers. I received my standard version today and I am just amazed at that tiny thing puts out so much light! I can't wait to hit the trails.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*X Post*

I wanted to post up this info in this thread from another thread titled Cold Weather Battery Issues in the Lights & Night Riding Forum as I have been asked about this quite a few times but had no personal experience lower that 7 degrees F.

From a recent customer in Anchorage, Alaska










How low can you go? (in my best limbo voice) 

***


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Been banging out quite a few of these lately!*

2x Cree XM-L's with Ledil Regina reflectors and LFlex driver










***


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

scar said:


> 2x Cree XM-L's with Ledil Regina reflectors and LFlex driver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do those cost? Can they run off a Geoman pack? Have always wanted to try one of your lights. It would probably go well with my new 7-up build . Oh, and how hard are the XML driven?


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

f*** that's cold!


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

gticlay - PM sent :thumbsup:



***


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Crafted some micro brews this weekend*

a little bit of everything










***


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

glad to see things are still going strong. I like the polished one - how do you keep them from tarnishing? I polished my bar light with Mother's Alu polish (originally got it to clear a car headlight) and it's dulled considerably since then, especially with sweat dripping down.

Also, I see you're still rocking the Reginas. Ever had any interest in trying out optics? I know a lot like the Regina beam pattern, but quite a few like a smoother pattern too (myself included).

Final Q - do you use Judco switches? Which one do you use with the *flex drivers?


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey thanks Matt. These are all anodized finishes. Dark bronze, matte silver, and bright silver (chrome) on the standard units. Matte silver for the other two.

Not sure why, but I have always used reflectors. I like the beam they produce (no problems with _throwing_ for me ).

Yes I use the Jusco switches. The standard on/off switch for my standard units and the Mom/NO tactile feel switch for the TaskLED drivers

***


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

mattthemuppet said:


> wow, cool looking trail! An out and back I'm guessing?


You can keep going over the top & roll down Apex

Good to scar's back at it in his laboratory. :thumbsup:


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*2012 Iditarod Invitational (foot, bike, ski)*

Been watching the the 2012 Iditarod Invitational  but not really paying any attention to names. Best coverage was in this thread in the Fatbike forum - Iditarod Trail Invitaional 2012.

These guys had some crazy weather to deal with. Blizzard snowstorm hit right before the race started so these guys were pushing their bikes thru waist/chest deep snow. Many racers bailed because of these conditions, few slogged on. Well, the first one to cross the line this year was on a bike and his name is Pete Basinger. Why does that name sound so familiar? Search thru my emails and find out that Pete is an Amoeba customer.

Found this article on the race and a few pics of the the conditions - Photos: 2012 Iditarod Trail Invitational | Alaska Dispatch

and this would be a photo of Pete with an Amoeba light mounted to his handle bar! -










How cool is that!!! :thumbsup: Shot him an email but don't expect to hear from him for a bit until he recovers some.

***


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

scar said:


> Been watching the the 2012 Iditarod Invitational  but not really paying any attention to names. Best coverage was in this thread in the Fatbike forum - Iditarod Trail Invitaional 2012.
> 
> These guys had some crazy weather to deal with. Blizzard snowstorm hit right before the race started so these guys were pushing their bikes thru waist/chest deep snow. Many racers bailed because of these conditions, few slogged on. Well, the first one to cross the line this year was on a bike and his name is Pete Basinger. Why does that name sound so familiar? Search thru my emails and find out that Pete is an Amoeba customer.
> 
> ...


Hey, that IS cool. Sounds like good blog material.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

neat, I didn't realise that chrome anodising was an option.

I've ridden with Reginas for a while (just about to get rid of the last one in my commuting light), I just find that the sharp transition from bright spot to dim spill messes with my ability to see multiple lines through rock gardens. I prefer a smoother beam, so I've been moving gradually to all optics, although they have their own drawbacks too 

thanks for the heads up on the Judco switches. I'm going to get one of the wired ones to use as a remote - certainly beats making one yourself, especially for $2.50, and with the screw on cap it's completely waterproof!


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

scar said:


> ***


I guess they work in the cold then?! Those guys are completely off the chart bonkers, I have the utmost respect for them.


----------



## jason6142004 (Mar 1, 2009)

If I could only use a word to describe Jay's work, the word would be "Amazing"

Jay has been patient with me and my numerous questions.

2x XP-G2 LFlex
GoPro mount for use with GoPro mountings

Its so small that the GoPro mount looks huge! 

Thank you Jay!




























Comparison with a 5mm LED


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*WooHoo!!!*

Right on, glad to see the light made it to Singapore :thumbsup:

I can't wait till you get out and light that thing up in the night time!!!!

Amoeba lights are now shipping with latest Cree XP-G2 LED's. Interbike just happened and all the major manufactures are releasing their 2013 line ups, not sure if anyone is using the XP-G2's yet. Why wait when you can get them now!

***


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

Isn't there going to be a good bit of heat involved using that 3S pack? If driven at the 1.5A max, wouldn't that be north of 9watts of heat to dissipate?

Unless the emitters are paralleled instead of series, and the lflex is running somewhere round 3A, and that's a 3P pack, then it all makes sense.


----------



## Andy13 (Nov 21, 2006)

Scar,
what are you using to glue your lens covers on? It is very clean looking and I am envious as this is one thing I can't seem to manage w/o looking pretty ghetto.
thanks.
andy


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

adrenalnjunky - posted in the pic are a 2S 2600mah pack and a 2S2P 5200mah pack (yeah, they are super small also). LFlex is set to 1.5amps max

andy - thanks for the kind words. I use Dow Corning 732 RTV Sealant. I place a piece of painters tape across the front lens during the sealing process, then remove after done cleaning everything up.


***


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

ahh - I see it now, initially it looked like a 2S and 3S pack. I love how well your housings go together.


----------



## Andy13 (Nov 21, 2006)

Scar, 
thanks for the reply. You are so helpful. I have learned alot from your designs. It sounds like you put the lens cover on and run a bead of silicone on the outside. It looks like there may be a small 'lip' where the metal body sticks out a little past your lens cover. So it sounds like you put your meticulously cut lens cover on w/ the blue tape covering all but the edge of the lens cover, making for a nice thin layer of silicone on the outside of the lens cover holding it in place. Thanks again for the inspiration.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

you can also, if you have a very steady hand, good eyes and a sharp tooth pick, add a bead of 5min epoxy to seal the lens. It probably won't have as sharp an edge as Scar's professional work, but it's easy enough to do and hard to see as it's clear and only 1-2mm wide.


----------



## jason6142004 (Mar 1, 2009)

Weights




























totally RAD.


----------



## anderson76 (Nov 10, 2011)

jason6142004 said:


> If I could only use a word to describe Jay's work, the word would be "Amazing"
> 
> Jay has been patient with me and my numerous questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

I got it from TrailTorch


***


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Jay does very fine work. Easily the best light from an mtbr member for every day use.


----------



## Dropout33 (Apr 9, 2007)

Scar, are you still making and selling lights?


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Oh yeah! 

Shoot an email to the address below and I will get you some details. If you sent me an email already and I have not responded yet, this weekend had been super busy.

*****


----------



## Scottie5150 (Mar 10, 2004)

I sent you an email last week. Did you get it?


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

wow amoeba still shipping? :thumbsup:


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Scotty5150 - sorry it took me a few days to respond to your email. I will get you fixed right up.

sergio_pt - oh yeah :thumbsup:

***


----------

